# Insight's Dark Sun: Burning Sands Campaign - IC



## Insight (Aug 27, 2010)

*DARK SUN: BURNING SANDS**
IN-CHARACTER THREAD 1*

Character Roster
OOC Thread

***

_I find that I like it best in the morning.  The sands are calm.  The winds are pleasant.  My master sleeps and that is for the best, for everyone's sake.  I know the slaves, for I am one of them, and I know well the harshness of my master's touch.  I know the barbed whip.  I know the back of his hand.  Most important of all, however, is that I know his touch.  My master can be a brute, but he can also love.  Only I know this side of my master.  It is only to me that he shows his vulnerability.  I know shades of the master of which precious few can dream.  The winds and sands of Athas are like my master in many ways.  Sometimes, I wonder if perhaps he and Athas are one creature.  The morning is when the master sleeps, as does Athas.  It is when he awakes, when the wind rises in intensity, when the heat increases to staggering levels, that one must take care.  You must not anger the master, and you must not trifle with Athas._

***

OOC: Each of you has been assigned a "job" at the Rarun Salt Mines.  

*Amica*: Prepares food and performs other minor utility tasks at the HOUSE NJEER MAIN TENT.
*Brandis*: Assistant to ELOHASI, slave mistress to ERRO NJEER.  Stationed mainly at the HOUSE NJEER MAIN TENT.
*Kesh*: Pushes a salt cart in and out of MINE SHAFT C.
*Korg*: Sub-chief at MINE SHAFT C.
*Zimno*: Messenger and scribe for ERRO NJEER.  Carries orders to each of the mine shafts and other areas of the mines.

Use this time to "get into character".  Describe your daily routine.  Interact with other characters with whom you would reasonably interact while doing your job (I have ensured that each of you can interact with at least one other PC).

I'll be posting a map of the general area.  This should help you figure out what's going on.


----------



## Insight (Aug 28, 2010)

*IMPORTANT NPCS*
Here are the NPCs that have come into prominence thus far - 

*ERRO NJEER*: Overseer of the Rarun Salt Mines.  From what you gather, Erro is fairly insigificant in terms of House Njeer peerage, thus why he is "toiling" out in Rarun and not living a life of noble luxury in Nibenay.  Erro is easy to anger and pays little attention to the needs of his slaves.
*ELOHASI*: A half-elf slave girl seldom far from Erro Njeer's side.  She knows much about what's going on in Rarun and is privy to much more information (and secrets) than any other slave.  Elohasi is loyal to her master, but still a slave, and knows her place.
*URK*: Chief provisioner for the Rarun site.  He works closely with Erro Njeer and also the tent servants to distribute various supplies (food, water, mining tools, etc) throughout the mines and the site.
*AKKAR*: One of the sub-chiefs at Shaft C.  He is fat and arrogant and quick to use his barbed whip.
*HORRIN ATREYA*: A member of House Atreya, a minor Nibenese noble house.  Horrin, a youth, is the chief at Shaft C, but seems very out of place in a salt mine.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 28, 2010)

Kesh wakes up from a nightmare before the sun has even risen.

"That face," he mutters. "That name."

He begins his daily meditation, sitting in the slaves' quarters, clenching his fists, feeling the energy flowing through them. His mind wanders to The Officer. Kesh knows he should not distract himself with such thoughts. They weaken his focus. He sits in silence, unable to meditate, instead he broods - always fantasizing, always despairing.

The overseers come to the tent at dawn, and Kesh obeys them without thought. He thinks of The Officer. He pushes the salt cart into the hot depths of the mine. When it's full, he pushes it back to the unloading station. This is the limit of his existence. He has nothing to do except push the cart, and nothing to think about except The Officer.

He passes Korg on each trip.

"Morning, Master Dwarf," he says with deference.

Kesh slows his pace in order to hear his reply.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2010)

In the morning, three guards came for him. They found him sitting, in the dark, where they had left him the evening before—shackled and blindfolded in the small room where they kept the meats and fruit. Where _he_ kept them cold.

He hissed as the door opened, the morning air already warmer than the inside here. As always, they were careful. The white devil had bit off a guards thumb the last time they let him off the leash. There would be no mistakes.

They led him, blindfolded and still shackled, through the camp to the main tent. Zimno could walk the path without them, so many times had he done already, but they led him the same. He entered, still blindfolded. It was never to be removed except within the caves with their very heavily guarded—and obscured—exit.

The eladrin sniffed, smelling the sickly-sweet odors of the food and pungent stench of the incense someone had burned. He stood stiff, knowing what would come next. The slave girl—he had never seen her, but the smell and touch could mean nothing else—would try to give him food. One of the others—the male with the imperial voice (he could try to hide it, but it was still there) or someone else—would give him the orders, written of course. The one time it had been verbal orders, two task-masters broke their hands. Thinking about it almost made him smile.

So, he stood. And waited.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 29, 2010)

_The question_, Brandis thought,_ was how to safely gain Elohasi's loyalty_. He needed what she knew, if he was to successfully plan an escape. And there was no question of not planning an escape. He might play the obedient servant for Erro, if it kept him away from back-breaking physical labor he was ill-suited for, but it would take more than he had survived so far to make him into a truly docile slave.

_There were people he could use in here_, he thought. The strange figure they kept blindfolded. No one with his background could fail to recognize the psionic talent of the girl in the kitchens. The elf pushing a cart in the salt mines so that his hands would not be free for other tasks. The dwarf sub-chief in one of the mine shafts. He'd asked questions. Told people well, if not what they wanted to hear, what they would hear and believe. He didn't really like doing it, but there was no other way to learn who else was imprisoned at this mine. And the stories of those four drew him for some reason, even if he had only met the girl.

But if asking about the other slaves was considered innocuous by the masters, asking about how the mine was structured, guard numbers, schedules, and probable skill levels... that kind of question might very well get him killed, no matter what had stayed the Sorcerer-King's hand short of executing him before. Which brought him back to Elohasi. Who had certainly seen much of what he needed to know. And if she told him, and he made his attempt, she would need to escape with them if she did not wish to die. He might play games with people's emotions, but he did not intend for anyone to risk death without knowing what they were getting into.

_Ever-so-noble, Brandis?_ You'll get most of these slaves killed, yourself foremost among them likely as not. And what will you do if you succeed? Return to Balic and strike Haraxes down from the dark? Find Micala and hope she doesn't blame you? Join the Veiled Alliance and hope they ask few questions as to where you gained your power from? Go to that madhouse in Tyr and try and build something resembling your old life?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2010)

Amica was in the Moment. In the Moment she made food. The ingredients she was provided with were substandard. She strained weevils out of the flour before making the bread, making sure that none remained. The water was cloudy, but she let it stand before using it, so the sediments sank to the bottom. In the Moment one used what one had, without regret for lacking better. In the Moment she was a creature without a history to miss and without a future to hope for. In the Moment, she could find peace...even something akin to happiness.

She saved scraps of special things sometimes...sugar, or spices most often. Then when she had enough, she would add some to the day's meal, as a pleasant surprise for the others. It had occurred to her that she could probably send messages by arranging food, or writing small messages in food, but so far she had no contacts among the larger society of slaves, and she didn't want to tip that hand too early.

Each idea she had was catalogued as neatly, hidden as effectively, as her little stash of good tastes. Their time would come. The masters of the camp mistook her passivity in the Moment as the mark of a broken, compliant soul. This too suited her purpose.

There was a push of wind against her thin, slave's dress...hot, dry wind from outside. Amica glanced over her shoulder and saw guards escorting the strange, pale elf into the tent. He was one of the few slaves she had regular contact with other than the other kitchen slaves...but she still had no idea what he did, or why he was treated differently.

The fear of the guards of their charge pounded in her temples like a sandstorm's winds as she approached with a bowl for him. He was blindfolded. He always was. Amica wondered what he'd done that singled him out for such precautions...yet was not so dire as to warrant summary execution.

She did not speak. She hadn't since she'd arrived. It suited her for them to believe she was mute, despite the hurts she'd endured as they'd tested her. A mute slave could not speak of what she'd seen, could not pass on overheard secrets. A mute slave was...safer...than most. To signal the elf-thing that it was time to be fed, she simply touched his cheek, near the corner of his mouth. She then carefully put the wooden spoon into his mouth and let him take the food off of it. When he pushed it with his tongue, she removed it and the cycle started over. It was a simple rhythm, established through some occasionally messy trial and error, now memorized as elegantly as any dance before a sorceror-king's court.

Maybe it was that dance they shared, or the strangeness of the elf which was an echo of her own strangeness, but Amica felt a peculiar kinship to this pale, proud being. And though there was nothing to distinguish this day from any of the other days, no alignment of stars, no rumblings of discontent to be harnessed and used, that was the Moment Amica decided to make herself known, if only to one other. She waited until he'd swallowed his bite, then reached out with a silent thought...

And Zinmo 'heard' in the stillness of his mind words that did not come him his own thoughts. Words that said, _Don't let them see you react. I'm Amica. I just gave you your food. Who are you?_


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> And Zinmo 'heard' in the stillness of his mind words that did not come him his own thoughts. Words that said, _Don't let them see you react. I'm Amica. I just gave you your food. Who are you?_



Zimno frowned a moment, he didn't start, but then his face smoothed. He continued the mechanical aspects of eating soon after.

_Zimno. Last of the Winterfell. And one day slayer of all of these._ There was a pause. _You will be spared._


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2010)

Despite her caution to Zimno, it was Amica who nearly gasped at the mental contact. The raw _rage_ that seethed under the surface of his mind was breathtaking. It was like watching a tornado or tidal wave from a safe distance...awing with its potential for devastation even if it posed no immediate threat. Perhaps the Moment to escape this place was nearer than she'd thought.

_What do you need?_ she asked.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> _What do you need?_ she asked.



The eladrin ate slowly, to give time for his "words."

_Sight. A blade._ A pause as he swallowed a dry bit. _Others. Allies to hinder and punish these. _ He didn't and couldn't point, but the implication—the guards—was clear.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2010)

_I can give you a blade,_ Amica noted. _Your bonds and blindfold will need someone else to solve. I know what to look for now though. I do not know how long it will take._

She gave him one more spoonful before the guard grunted and pushed her away. "That's enough," he snarled. 

Amica bowed her head meekly, and filled a wooden mug with water. She touched it to the elf's bottom lip as a signal it was coming, then tipped it up and over, letting him drink from it.

_Be strong,_ she silently urged. _Know that there is hope._


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2010)

Amica feels something -- a presence -- in _her mind_.  Something dark.  Something obstructive.  Something ominous.  It feels like grease had been poured inside her head, just for a moment.

_"I have my eye on you, little one..."_

A few nearby guards look in Amica's direction, but their behavior doesn't suggest that they know anything.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg dreamed... of hills with plants on it's roots and frozen water on his tops. Of dwarf-like creatures with enormous beards living in and under these hills... then he saw his wife Neela, as beautiful as on the day they met...

Korg awakens... he feels refreshed, but longs for seeing his wife's face longer. Or better, the sign what he should do next. As he realized he was transported to *this* mine, not where he her thought, it was to late to escape. But not only burns his frustration like fire, he was also patient like a rock and adaptable as water. His thoughts were still his own and they were free like the wind... he was able to quickly rise to a better position, his instinctive knowledge for mining, and endurance a big help.

Now he waits patient for a sign. He was ready and the guards don't know who he is, as he restrained himself so far to neither summon his primal aid, nor using his mind's power to grasp things. All he needed was a sign...



DistractingFlare said:


> ...
> He passes Korg on each trip.
> 
> "Morning, Master Dwarf," he says with deference.
> ...




Kesh looked absentmindedly at the elf. For what he knows, being captured was for him worse than for himself. But still, for his lithe frame, the elf has a nearly dwarven endurance. He admired him for it and for his stoic personality.

"Morning elf. Go on, I have to check the same direction!" Korg gestures to the guards that he will start his round now, as he answers Kesh. "So, how is it? Any new rumors?" He asks much quieter. Seeing his lean, nearly uncovered body, Korg things about the small perks of his position, like better clothes.

[sblock=OOC]

Would it be ok for Korg wearing the equivalent of leather armor? It is still much under his best possible armor.


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5296910-post5.htmlKorg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 30, 2010)

Kesh walk along, pushing the heavy salt cart, unaware of the fact that his body has become frail and thin - his muscles have worn smooth, like pebbles eroded from crags to silt over the course of an age. His strength is gone - only his spirit remains.

He is, however, filled with a hidden delight at the dwarf's friendliness, and manages a quiet, excited reply.

"It goes the same as always, Master Firebelly. Cart goes in, salt comes out. It's the same every time. My mind wanders, though, my friend. I've heard no whispers or intrigues, but I know this: I'm ready to go. I trust you won't stop me when it's time."

Kesh deposits the cart at the loading station in the heart of the mine. He thinks of The Officer. He always thinks of The Officer. He looks for a knife. He's always looking for a knife.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> _Be strong,_ she silently urged. _Know that there is hope._



_Hope is not needed. They will die._

Finishing the water, Zimno waited for someone to provide him with today's orders.


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Finishing the water, Zimno waited for someone to provide him with today's orders.




After a few minutes, a dark-skinned man with a spider tattoo on his face approaches Zimno.  "Elf," he says.  The man produces a rolled-up parchment and hands it to Zimno.  "Take this to Shaft A, B, and C.  In that order.  Then, return here.  No exceptions.  No dawdling.  Remember, we're watching."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2010)

*Korg*
_
Firebelly, the name I gave my captors..._ Korg muses as he continued his round. He made sure all the walls were stabilized enough, it wasn't in his interest to see the mine falling apart... at least not yet.
_Patience, a sign will surely come..._

ooc: Thoughts =_ Italized_

[sblock=OOC]

Characters lastname is Wellspeaker, not Firebelly

Would it be ok for Korg wearing the equivalent of leather armor? It is still much under his best possible armor.


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2010)

Zimno sneers at his address, but takes the paper. The guards then pull him away, out of the tent and back into the camp.

The walk to the tunnels passes as it always did—in darkness—and soon he felt the relative coolness of the cavern overhead. Shoved roughly forward, his shackles and blindfold were removed. 

He blinked a moment, his eyes always taking a moment to adjust. As always, he was in the room that screened the outside off, leaving only the inner caves visible. A sneered again at their preparations. One day, it would for naught.

And with that, he _twisted_ between here and there, on his way down the caves. A, B, C.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2010)

When the other presence touched her mind, Amica mentally pulled back sharply from Zimno, like a kid with her hand in a cookie jar when caught by an adult. The fear was short and sharp, and she managed to keep her reaction down to a widening of her eyes, and a quick intake of breath. She stepped back, bowed at the guards, and hurried back to the kitchen.

All this time, she'd thought she had secrets. What a fool she'd been. They'd sensed her from the start, been watching her and waiting for her to reveal herself.

This changed things. She couldn't depend on acting with surprise anymore. She would have to wait for an opportune moment...and be strong enough to risk death.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 31, 2010)

"Patience," mutters Kesh. "Patience is a virtue of those who idle away their will. It's a trait for obedient children, not for those touched by the hand of oppression."

He continues onward with the dwarf, mumbling to himself, his mind wandering, his cart becoming empty and full again, as he paces back and forth in the heat of the day.


----------



## Insight (Aug 31, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> When the other presence touched her mind, Amica mentally pulled back sharply from Zimno, like a kid with her hand in a cookie jar when caught by an adult. The fear was short and sharp, and she managed to keep her reaction down to a widening of her eyes, and a quick intake of breath. She stepped back, bowed at the guards, and hurried back to the kitchen.




When she arrives in the kitchen, Amica notices several slaves taking buckets of water hurriedly out of the kitchen supply and into the open area beyond the main House Njeer tent.  Looking out, Amica sees another giant tent, the view into which is completely blocked.  Amica has seen this tent many times and always found it mysterious.  She sees the slaves carry buckets to the tent and place them before the tent's opening.  They stay there for a moment before red-clad arms reach out and take the buckets.  The slaves then rush back into the House Njeer tent.


----------



## Insight (Aug 31, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> "Patience," mutters Kesh. "Patience is a virtue of those who idle away their will. It's a trait for obedient children, not for those touched by the hand of oppression."
> 
> He continues onward with the dwarf, mumbling to himself, his mind wandering, his cart becoming empty and full again, as he paces back and forth in the heat of the day.




Inside Shaft C, a very fat sub-chief, known as AKKAR, sneers at Kesh as the elf approaches.  "Not so quick in your chains, are you?" he asks with a haughty tone.  Akkar brandishes a black leather 9-tailed whip barbed with bits of obsidian.  "Tempt me to use this, elf.  Please."

Zimno arrives at Shaft C just as this takes place.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2010)

Insight said:


> "Not so quick in your chains, are you?" he asks with a haughty tone.  Akkar brandishes a black leather 9-tailed whip barbed with bits of obsidian.  "Tempt me to use this, elf.  Please."



Use it on me, fat one. HIs voice is cold as he _slides_ up to the sub-chief. Then you will have to explain how your orders were lost.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Aug 31, 2010)

"You wish for a reason, Akkar?"

Kesh stands proudly and removes his hands from the wooden bar of the cart. He looks the obese sub-chief in the face. Kesh knows the danger of challenging this man, but he cannot bring himself to whimper. Instead, he adopts a calm, confident tone. 

"Here's a reason: I am tired. I am sapped of strength. A few lashes would perhaps rejuvenate my worn muscles."

Kesh smiles at Zimno for a moment, before snapping back into his serious demeanor.

ooc: Edited part of Kesh's reaction to Zimno.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2010)

OOC: Zimno isn't blindfolded I the tunnels as his teleports allow him to do his job faster. That's why the exits he's allows near ar covered (no LOS). Unless Insight says otherwise, of course.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2010)

As he had done almost every day since gaining his present assignment, Brandis went to the kitchens to get a tray for Elohasi and something vaguely edible for himself. Perhaps the girl would be there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

*Korg*

"Please leave him, Akkar. I don't want us to get trouble for not reaching our defaults. If he cannot work I have to redistribute them again..." Kargor explains to the other sub-chief. _Why does the others make such a trouble, that I cannot concentrate on hearing the spirits?_ he toughts to himself as he waits for Akkor's response.


[sblock=OOC]

Who is the chief at mine shaft C?

Would it be ok for Korg wearing the equivalent of leather armor? It is still much under his best possible armor.


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> Who is the chief at mine shaft C?
> 
> Would it be ok for Korg wearing the equivalent of leather armor? It is still much under his best possible armor.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]The chief at Mine Shaft C is HORRIN, a Nibenese minor noble of house ATREYA, allied with House Njeer.  He is 18 years old and a snot-nosed punk.

No slaves have ANY armor or weapons.  That would include the sub-chiefs.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2010)

Insight said:


> [sblock=OOC]The chief at Mine Shaft C is HORRIN, a Nibenese minor noble of house ATREYA, allied with House Njeer.  He is 18 years old and a snot-nosed punk.
> 
> No slaves have ANY armor or weapons.  That would include the sub-chiefs.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Does he has a whip like Akkar?



> Inside Shaft C, a very fat *sub-chief*, known as AKKAR, sneers at Kesh as the elf approaches.  "Not so quick in your chains, are you?" he asks with a haughty tone.  Akkar brandishes *a black leather 9-tailed whip* barbed with bits of obsidian.  "Tempt me to use this, elf.  Please."



[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]Does he has a whip like Akkar?
> 
> [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Yes, I suppose he would be equipped like other sub-chiefs.  He would then have a whip.  No other weapons, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> "Please leave him, Akkar. I don't want us to get trouble for not reaching our defaults. If he cannot work I have to redistribute them again..." Kargor explains to the other sub-chief. _Why does the others make such a trouble, that I cannot concentrate on hearing the spirits?_ he toughts to himself as he waits for Akkor's response.




Akkor sneers at Korg.  "Dwarf, this is none of your concern."  The fat sub-chief stays his hand and withdraws his whip hand.  Akkar looks to the elf.  "Be glad _he_ was here."  Without another word, the sub-chief wanders off.


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2010)

Those of you at the entrance to Shaft C notice that the wind has just picked up quite substantially.  It is starting to kick up dust and sand.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2010)

Zimno continues his sneer. He sees the other sub-chief interfere, and shrugs. Perhaps not all will die.

Where is Horrin? He holds up the paper. Then he notices the wind. His frame shifts a moment. He obviously wants to be somewhere else.


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Zimno continues his sneer. He sees the other sub-chief interfere, and shrugs. Perhaps not all will die.
> 
> Where is Horrin? He holds up the paper. Then he notices the wind. His frame shifts a moment. He obviously wants to be somewhere else.




A scrubbed-clean, callow youth in inappropriately ornate attire waves Zimno over.  The eladrin recognizes this boy as Horrin, scion of house Atreya.  "You are Zimno, are you not?  I suppose you must be, given that you are the only eladrin I remember seeing around this place." 

Horrin leads Zimno to a small natural alcove, away from prying eyes.  "Would that I knew your secrets, elf from Beyond the Wind.  I'm sure there is much you could reveal to me.  Perhaps I could make it worth your while."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2010)

Insight said:


> When she arrives in the kitchen, Amica notices several slaves taking buckets of water hurriedly out of the kitchen supply and into the open area beyond the main House Njeer tent.  Looking out, Amica sees another giant tent, the view into which is completely blocked.  Amica has seen this tent many times and always found it mysterious.  She sees the slaves carry buckets to the tent and place them before the tent's opening.  They stay there for a moment before red-clad arms reach out and take the buckets.  The slaves then rush back into the House Njeer tent.




Amica risked a glance around to make sure the overseer wasn't looking, and peeked out the flaps. Someone important was in there. Important enough to be worth valuable water in tremendous quantities. Private enough to have their own tent...and with no openings, it must be stifling in there. Not even slaves were allowed in.

_Who is it in there...?_

Just then, the tentflap jerked aside, and another slave came in to get water. Amica vaguely knew his name from listening to others gossip. Brandis. One of the slaves trying to butter up Elohasi. She wondered how that was going for him...


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Amica risked a glance around to make sure the overseer wasn't looking, and peeked out the flaps. Someone important was in there. Important enough to be worth valuable water in tremendous quantities. Private enough to have their own tent...and with no openings, it must be stifling in there. Not even slaves were allowed in.
> 
> _Who is it in there...?_
> 
> Just then, the tentflap jerked aside, and another slave came in to get water. Amica vaguely knew his name from listening to others gossip. Brandis. One of the slaves trying to butter up Elohasi. She wondered how that was going for him...




_"I see you are curious, little one... come closer... All will be revealed... "_

Amica barely has time to recover from the disgusting feeling at the pit of her stomach as the message ends.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2010)

Insight said:


> Horrin leads Zimno to a small natural alcove, away from prying eyes.  "Would that I knew your secrets, elf from Beyond the Wind.  I'm sure there is much you could reveal to me.  Perhaps I could make it worth your while."



Secrets? Give me the throats of those that cage me. Then we can talk.


----------



## Insight (Sep 1, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Secrets? Give me the throats of those that cage me. Then we can talk.




"Hmm..." the noble youth replies.  He looks around the tunnel, watching for those with prying eyes and eavesdropping ears.  "You have tenacity.  That much is clear.  Perhaps you can be of some use."

Horrin whispers, "Meet me at the House Njeer tent in a few hours, when the sun is at its highest in the sky.  You can help me and I can help you.  Be discreet.  A word about this to anyone else and I will have you whipped to within an inch of your life."

With that, he is gone.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2010)

Zimno watched the youth disappear. They boy would have his meeting. Either Zimno got what he wanted, or the youth died. Either way, it would be a good day.

His orders completed, Zimno slowly walked back out into Cave C. No teleporting back. This was his freest time of the day.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 1, 2010)

After watching Korg force the overseer's mercy, Kesh looks down. He wraps his bony fingers around the cart's handle again, prepared to press back into the darkness to fill his empty cart.

"Another one got away," Kesh mumbles almost silently. "But the fat one will not haunt my dreams. He's too fat to even enter my mind at all!"

With that, Kesh laughs - perhaps too loudly, and the sound of laughter echoes with a brief moment of alien happiness. His smile is gone before it can even fully form, and the elf marches on. He wonders where the eladrin went - off with Master Horrin, perhaps?

"No matter," he thinks, as he pushes his creaking cart.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg looks after the elf. _He seems to slowly descent into madness_, he thinks to himself as he draws his cloak closer. _Strange wind... perhaps a sign..._


[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 6, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]
This is a bit difficult to write, because as conceptualized, Brandis is really good at manipulating people, and by the numbers is pretty good for a 1st-level character, but I'm not quite sure how to write this, especially when interacting with PCs...
[/sblock]

He'd had a lot of ideas on how to feel out the other prisoners. Pretend to be a madman, perhaps? He could say nearly anything if the guards believed him mad. But who would follow a madman? No one would think it strange if he sneaked off with a young female slave -- he knew how he looked, scars or no, and he could be extremely charming when he wanted to be. But that somehow felt like a betrayal of Micala.

"Elohasi wants her meal. I could do for something myself, if anything is prepared." He might be wrong about the girl. But as a templar, he had been responsible for evaluating arcane and psionic potential among certain segments of the population, and sometimes granting children the dubious gift of training in those arts to serve Balic. And she was a natural if he ever saw one.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2010)

The slave Brandis was addressing seemed distracted, staring out at one of the large tents set up farther in the camp. Servants were delivering water to whoever was inside. At his words she actually started and quickly looked around at him, eyes wide. Her mouth opened, but as per usual, she didn't utter a word. She hadn't said anything to anyone, ever, as far as he could remember.

She did understand though, for she quickly nodded and started bustling about, gathering ingredients and dishes and set a pan over the fire to start it heating. She took a pair of wooden mugs out as well, and managed to dunk them both in the water before it was hauled out by yet another pair of slaves. One of them she presented to Brandis with a shy smile.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 6, 2010)

As Kesh makes his way back from the depths of the shaft, pushing the burdensome cart ahead of him as if it were little more than nothing, he pricks his ears up at the sound of the swirling wind outside. 

"The light coming from the exit burns beautifully today," he thinks.

Still on edge from his encounter with the fat overseer, Kesh narrows his eyes and tries to listen for signs of trouble in the mine.

[sblock=Perception Check]DM can roll for me, if he so chooses. Kesh's total bonus is +11.[/sblock]

Regardless of what he hears, he stops pushing the cart for a moment to wipe the sweat from his smooth brow.


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> [sblock=Perception Check]DM can roll for me, if he so chooses. Kesh's total bonus is +11.[/sblock]
> 
> Regardless of what he hears, he stops pushing the cart for a moment to wipe the sweat from his smooth brow.




[sblock=Perception check result]Kesh hears the sounds of miners in some sort of commotion.  It must be far down the mine, as the noises are quite faint, even to the elf's sensitive ears.

No one else in Kesh's vicinity seems to hear the commotion, as they do not react to it.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2010)

Elohasi, dressed in silk fineries hardly befitting a slave in a salt mining camp, appears in the kitchen, bearing plates and cutlery.  "Good morning," she says nonchalantly to Amica and Brandis.  Elohasi dumps the load in a bin set aside for dirty dishes.  "I believe there are some aaracokra eggs fresh from yesterday's delivery.  The master would have those prepared as soon as possible."

The slave moves to an opening in the tent.  "The wind is a bit stiff, is it not?  I wonder if a sandstorm approaches.  You remember the last one, of course.  Still, we'll be safe in _here_, right?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2010)

Zimno made his way back slowly, trying to glimpse the outside. It was likely futile, but he would try.
[sblock=OOC]Zimno needs to lay low for a bit and somehow get out without being shackled/blinded. Lets try some (pathetic) Stealth to sneak out: . Huh.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Zimno made his way back slowly, trying to glimpse the outside. It was likely futile, but he would try.
> [sblock=OOC]Zimno needs to lay low for a bit and somehow get out without being shackled/blinded. Lets try some (pathetic) Stealth to sneak out: . Huh.[/sblock]





Zimno has no trouble making it back to the main House Njeer tent.  While crossing the open space between Mine Shaft C and the big tent, Zimno notices that the wind has picked up considerably and he has to shield his eyes and mouth from the dust and sand being kicked up.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 6, 2010)

Kesh is intrigued by the sound of commotion in the mine. Although his cart is full, he turns it around and pushes it back into the depths of the mine.

"I wonder if Akkor is beating the slaves again..."

Kesh continues toward the noise abandons his cart in order to get as close as possible to the clamor without allowing himself to be seen. He lurks along the cavern walls, not considering the consequences of leaving his cart - only hoping for a moment's reprieve from the thought of The Officer.

[sblock=Stealth]Kesh has a +9 bonus to stealth.[/sblock]

"...or perhaps the slaves are beating Akkor. I would do my best to deal him a crack to the head."


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Kesh is intrigued by the sound of commotion in the mine. Although his cart is full, he turns it around and pushes it back into the depths of the mine.
> 
> "I wonder if Akkor is beating the slaves again..."
> 
> ...




As Kesh moves down Shaft C, he again hears commotion.  This time, the noise is more discernable: miners shouting, rocks falling, people running.  Kesh can determine that this is coming from some point around a curve in the mine shaft, maybe 100-150ft from where he stands.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Kesh immediately runs back to the entrance of the mineshaft, specifically looking for Korg, Horrin, or (at worst) Jakkar.

"Master, come quickly. Trouble at the bottom of Shaft C. Sounds like a rockslide. Bring help. The men are in danger."

The urgency in Kesh's face hides a fraction of the truth.

_"At least I'm not in danger,"_ he thinks with a grimace. _"...yet."_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg hears the frantic elf. "Quickly, show me where!" He is maybe only a slave now, but he will try to keep the people under his watch save. As fast as he can, he follows.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Korg*
> 
> Korg hears the frantic elf. "Quickly, show me where!" He is maybe only a slave now, but he will try to keep the people under his watch save. As fast as he can, he follows.




As Korg follows Kesh down the mine shaft...

[sblock=The Spirits Speak to Korg]
Korg feels as though, somehow, the wind being kicked up outside is related to the collapse Kesh is leading him towards.  How could this be?  Certainly, a wind storm, especially a minor one, could not lead to a collapse perhaps 200ft inside the mine shaft.

The dwarf hears something... a _moaning_ sound... all around him.  It is as if the rough-hewn tunnel walls are _speaking_ to Korg.  If only he would listen...

"It has been broken..."
[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 7, 2010)

Kesh rushes back to the depths with the dwarf, hoping to help his fellow slaves from this disaster.

"A disaster is a wonderful diversion."

On the way down, Kesh keeps his eyes open, hoping to grab some kind of mining implement (a pick or axe, perhaps - or a knife, especially).

When they reach the scene, Kesh looks on in dismay.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg stops and opens up himself to receive a message from the spirits...

[sblock=OOC]
Not sure what Korg could do other than investigating the site.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2010)

The winds and sands scoured Zimno's pale flesh, and he sneered at the weather, though it would do little good. He kept near the tent, the storm helping his stealth, and looked for any place he could get a vantage (high points) or that he could fashion into a crude weapon. Otherwise, he waited for his "appointment".


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Kesh rushes back to the depths with the dwarf, hoping to help his fellow slaves from this disaster.
> 
> "A disaster is a wonderful diversion."
> 
> ...




Akkar is here, as are probably 30 miners.  All are looking on as rocks continue to fall, crushing a miner here and a miner there.  The vast majority of the miners are busy helping their fellow slaves escape the cave-in.  Akkar sees Kesh arrive, but does not react.

Kesh sees a rack full of pick axes, easily within reach.


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Korg*
> 
> Korg stops and opens up himself to receive a message from the spirits...
> 
> ...




[sblock=Korg]
"It is broken... it screams..."

The voice that only Korg hears then trails off...[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2010)

stonegod said:


> The winds and sands scoured Zimno's pale flesh, and he sneered at the weather, though it would do little good. He kept near the tent, the storm helping his stealth, and looked for any place he could get a vantage (high points) or that he could fashion into a crude weapon. Otherwise, he waited for his "appointment".




Horran appears within moments.  "This wind is unbelievable," he says.  "Glad to see you could make it, eladrin."

The noble turns towards the sun-stroked desert beyond Rarun.  "Perhaps we should take shelter before -- "

Horran halts his speech when the slave mistress Elohasi emerges from the House Njeer tent.  Horran looks to Zimno and whispers, "Be careful what you let slip around _that_ one.  She sleeps with Erro Njeer himself.  She may be a slave, but she is _not_ one of you."

The wind is getting pretty intense.  Sand, dust, and debris are flying everywhere.  Anyone outside is trying to take cover.  Except Elohasi.

She wanders towards a large tent in the middle of the camp.  The one tent that _no one_ is allowed to enter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2010)

*Korg*

Wondering about the message, Korg continues his way to the disaster site. _Perhaps they have awakened something long buried?_ He asks himself.

[sblock=OOC]
Waitng for arrival at the site before my next post.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2010)

Korg joins Kesh near the cave-in site.  He sees the elf eyeing a rack of pick axes, seemingly unguarded at the moment.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2010)

Zimno looked toward the other slave and the tent. What is it that you desire, drylander? And what is in that tent?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 9, 2010)

Kesh grabs a pickaxe from the wall, then looks back at the observant Korg.

"Just in case."

They then head down to the epicenter of the clamor in the depths of the mine.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

A savage wind buffets all of Rarun, leaving those exposed to the elements in imminent danger.  Sand stings the eyes and debris pelts the skin as an unbelievable gust of fierce wind rips through the camp.  This is definitely on the level of "sandstorm" now and seems to be growing in intensity.

Slaves scurry around the camp, trying to find cover against the sandstorm.

[sblock=Those Outside]
If you are outside of the House Njeer tent and not in Shaft C, make an Endurance check and post the result.[/sblock]

Inside the House Njeer tent, you feel the tent's stout foundations shudder at the sandstorm's assault.  You wonder how long the tent will hold up under this attack.

For those still watching, Elohasi enters the "forbidden" tent at the center of the Rarun camp.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Zimno looked toward the other slave and the tent. What is it that you desire, drylander? And what is in that tent?




"We have to time for such pleasantries!" Horran shouts as the wind nearly swallows the noble's words.  The youth pulls a yellow cloth against his mouth.  "We must make for cover of some kind.  Do you see anything?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 13, 2010)

OOC: Endurance 19.

Zimno tries to keep his senses, then pulls the youth toward the forbidden tent. Cover is there.


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

Kesh and Korg round a corner and see more of the disaster that is the cave-in of the main tunnel of Mine Shaft C.  There are two dozen slaves here, about half of which are trapped under large rocks and debris.  Akkar, the corpulent sub-chief with the barbed whip, watches the carnage, but seems disinterested in helping anyone.  Akkar merely watches and waits, occasionally shouting something at the slaves.

Kesh, now armed with a pickaxe, sees a darkness beyond the debris and rubble.  Above the rocks, the remains of the main tunnel are visible.  There is about a three to four foot gap between the rocks and the ceiling.

[sblock=Korg]Korg hears a strange hissing noise coming from the direction of the rubble.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 13, 2010)

"Akkar, you fool, help them! What are you waiting for?"

Kesh rushes over to one of the fallen slaves in an attempt to free him from the debris. He strains against it, but seems unable to budge it more than a little. Regardless, Kesh tries over and over, hoping that some of the other slaves will come to his aid.

[sblock=ooc GM]If you could make a Str or Athletics check to move the rock or rally support, that would be nice. I'll operate under the assumption that it's too big for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

stonegod said:


> OOC: Endurance 19.
> 
> Zimno tries to keep his senses, then pulls the youth toward the forbidden tent. Cover is there.




[sblock=OOC]Zimno does _NOT_ lose a healing surge. [/sblock]

Horran looks to the large tent at the center of the camp.  "But... we are not allowed..."  The young noble looks around and, seeing nothing better for cover against the staggering wind, follows the eladrin towards the tent.

As Zimno and Horran arrive at the tent, they hear a heavy _breathing_ sound from within.  They can hear this above the din of the howling wind.

Two men, wearing kank scale armor and wielding gouges, emerge from within the tent.  Their eyes are pupil-less and they both possess vacant stares.  "None may enter."


----------



## Insight (Sep 13, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> "Akkar, you fool, help them! What are you waiting for?"
> 
> Kesh rushes over to one of the fallen slaves in an attempt to free him from the debris. He strains against it, but seems unable to budge it more than a little. Regardless, Kesh tries over and over, hoping that some of the other slaves will come to his aid.
> 
> [sblock=ooc GM]If you could make a Str or Athletics check to move the rock or rally support, that would be nice. I'll operate under the assumption that it's too big for now.[/sblock]




Kesh struggles against the huge pieces of rock, but is unable to free anyone.  Five humans and one mul slave arrive at the elf's side and try to help.  The mul gets pelted in the forehead with a medium-sized stone and crashes to the stone floor, unconscious.

Akkar laughs.  "Brave, but foolish.  We can _always_ get more slaves, you know."  He looks to Korg, who is otherwise distracted for the moment.  "Let us be out of here before more of this tunnel collapses.  We'll send the slaves in to find survivors once this is done."

[sblock=Kesh]If you want Kesh to spend more time trying to free trapped slaves, make an Athletics check and post it.  Keep in mind, however, that staying that close to the collapsing tunnel will expose Kesh to possibly getting himself trapped in the debris.[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 13, 2010)

Kesh looks back at Akkar. He realizes that there is no hope, but to leave a fellow slave feels...

"No time," he thinks. "I must run."

He looks down at the slave pinned beneath the rubble.

"I'm sorry, my friend, but I must go."

With that, Kesh tightens his grip on the pick and sprints back up the mine, running as quickly as possible to stay ahead of any falling stones.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg mumbles curses as he follows the elf and Akkar. Neither was his telkinesis strong enough to help, nor had the spirits bestowed him powers that would be helpful here...

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's the map I came up with.

Note: I had a hard time putting a scale on the map, and it's not intended to be accurate in terms of distance.  Assume that it's about 50ft from the "mystery tent" to Shaft B.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 14, 2010)

As he sprints through the mineshaft, Kesh has an idea - one that he regards as brilliant. He stops dead in his tracks and watches Korg and Akkar as they meander along.

"So slow," he muses.

He grips the handle of the pick tightly, feeling its heaviness in his arms and wrists. He imagines striking into the back of Akkar's head - the satisfying crunch it might make.

"No, no. That's not right at all. He's fat, ignorant, and mean, but he's not evil."

Kesh turns and continues to run, knowing that the more he thinks about it, the more ambiguous his choices become. When he reaches the edge of the mineshaft and sees the desert storm whipping through the campsite, he waits for Korg and Akkar, so that they can venture to another area more safely.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2010)

Insight said:


> Two men, wearing kank scale armor and wielding gouges, emerge from within the tent.  Their eyes are pupil-less and they both possess vacant stares.  "None may enter."



Zimno was a bit disconcerted by the breathing sound, but shelter was shelter. Then we should be called None. Unless death waits within, for death waits without.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 16, 2010)

(OOC - Well shucks, I guess we lost whoever was in the tent with me...)

Amica resists the urge to reach out mentally to the favored slave, and instead simply keeps her head down and performs as requested. Once Elohasi departs, she makes her way to the flap to see what she does. 

Just then the wind started picking up, howling through fabric and fence and bringing an entourage of swirling grit along with it. As the House tent shuddered around its poles, Amica saw Elohasi vanish into the forbidden tent.

There was no time for more though. She hopped to, checking the moorings of the House tent and the integrity of its rods. It had survived other storms and would survive others again...she just meant to make sure it made it through this one.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Zimno was a bit disconcerted by the breathing sound, but shelter was shelter. Then we should be called None. Unless death waits within, for death waits without.




The pupil-less guards stand resolute, refusing to move aside for Zimno or anyone else.  Zimno sees, beyond the guards, Elohasi, Erro Njeer's slave mistress, standing near what appears to be a giant tank of water.  Zimno can't quite make out the large object in the tank.

The sandstorm grows in intensity. now blowing not only sand, but also unattended small objects.  Horran barely dodges a flying chair.









*OOC:*


Zimno must make an Endurance check.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Amica resists the urge to reach out mentally to the favored slave, and instead simply keeps her head down and performs as requested. Once Elohasi departs, she makes her way to the flap to see what she does.
> 
> Just then the wind started picking up, howling through fabric and fence and bringing an entourage of swirling grit along with it. As the House tent shuddered around its poles, Amica saw Elohasi vanish into the forbidden tent.
> 
> There was no time for more though. She hopped to, checking the moorings of the House tent and the integrity of its rods. It had survived other storms and would survive others again...she just meant to make sure it made it through this one.




Now within the sandstorm, Amica can barely make out the image of two people standing near a large tent at the center of the Rarun camp.  Amica recognizes one of them as Zimno, the strange Eladrin slave she'd seen around the camp many times.  Amica thinks the other one is the young Horrin, son of a noble house.

Amica feels like this sandstorm is far more intense than any she has experienced.  And it's still growing in intensity.  She can barely see much beyond her immediate area.









*OOC:*


Amica will need to attempt an Endurance check.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2010)

Zimno fights the storm, then attempts to get a measure of the guards. They are too implacable. Sneering, he drags the boy to one of the side tents, avoiding the main tent and further suspicion. He'll talk to the boy there.[sblock=OOC]Endurance 22; Insight 9[/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 17, 2010)

Kesh turns to address Korg and Akkar.

"I suppose we should wait in here until the storm passes - unless you have another idea?"

He grips the pick tightly, looking for something to focus on while he awaits a response.


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Zimno fights the storm, then attempts to get a measure of the guards. They are too implacable. Sneering, he drags the boy to one of the side tents, avoiding the main tent and further suspicion. He'll talk to the boy there.




"Wait!" Horran says, drawing his obsidian scimitar.  "They'll not defy me!  I am born of noble blood."  Horran advances towards the guards with an uncharacteristic scowl on his face.  "Stand aside... or else!"



> [sblock=OOC]Endurance 22; Insight 9[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Zimno succeeds on the Endurance check.


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

Inside Mine Shaft C,

The cave-in has started to subside.  From where Kesh and Korg are standing, near the shaft entrance, there's little more than some dust being kicked up.  The sandstorm outside, however, is another story.  It seems very intense.  Going out in that mess seems dangerous... for now.









*OOC:*


Akkar is NOT with the two of you.  For all you know, he is still standing near the cave-in.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2010)

Zimno draws himself to his full height with a glare honed by the other lands to lend some fear into the boy's speech. He wasn't sure, however, how much those white eyes picked up.

OOC: Intimidate 11


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Zimno draws himself to his full height with a glare honed by the other lands to lend some fear into the boy's speech. He wasn't sure, however, how much those white eyes picked up.
> 
> OOC: Intimidate 11












*OOC:*


You guys can feel free to use the new die roller here at EN World!







The guards remain motionless, wielding their flint-tipped gouges, standing within the entrance to the large tent.

"I am Horran Atreya, born of a noble house!" Horran shouts at the guards.  "If you will not stand aside, you will be destroyed."


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


Does the boy have a blade on him?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2010)

Korg



DistractingFlare said:


> Kesh turns to address Korg and Akkar.
> 
> "I suppose we should wait in here until the storm passes - unless you have another idea?"
> 
> He grips the pick tightly, looking for something to focus on while he awaits a response.




Korg looks uncertain at Kesh: "You sound like you have something specific in mind, elf..."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 18, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Well shucks, I guess we lost whoever was in the tent with me...)




OOC: No, I just didn't have any good ideas for what to do.

"I don't think I want to try going outside in that..." Brandis says, more to himself than to anyone else.


----------



## Insight (Sep 19, 2010)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does the boy have a blade on him?












*OOC:*


Nothing other than the obsidian scimitar in his hands...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 19, 2010)

Outside the tent, Amica stumbled in the storm with a cloth over her mouth and nose, and her eyes squinched completely shut. She would be blind, but she risked projecting her senses outside her body for this emergency...and thus she had a ringside seat to seeing herself navigate the circumference of the tent. 

It took a little practice, controlling her body from that outside perspective, but once she got used to it things went tolerably well. Even so, she went as fast as she could, wanting to get back into the tent as soon as possible!

(Endurance: 24!)
Roll Lookup

(I still havent' figured out how to use the Enworld die roller yet.)


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2010)

Seeing the fight was imminent, Zimno twisted the two fingers of his left hand. It had been a while, and he had no blade, but he was still a force without it. If this youth would fight aside him, then... then the blood would fall like crimson snow.








*OOC:*


Well, if the boy wants a fight...  OOO... a Crit!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 19, 2010)

"I have no ideas, dwarf - no plans. My mind swirls as angrily as the sandstorm, but I make no plans. But..."

Kesh's voice trails off for a moment, as his mind wanders back to the Officer.

"No matter, Korg. I think I'm going to go for a walk."

Kesh strides out into the sandstorm, his pick slung over his shoulder, shielding his eyes from the sand with a raised shoulder and bowed head. He moves in the direction of the nearby supply tent, hoping to find it unguarded.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

Korg

"Stop! No one is here going for a walk!" Korg says, looking at Akkar for backup. If needed, he tries to hold the elf back.


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Outside the tent, Amica stumbled in the storm with a cloth over her mouth and nose, and her eyes squinched completely shut. She would be blind, but she risked projecting her senses outside her body for this emergency...and thus she had a ringside seat to seeing herself navigate the circumference of the tent.
> 
> It took a little practice, controlling her body from that outside perspective, but once she got used to it things went tolerably well. Even so, she went as fast as she could, wanting to get back into the tent as soon as possible!




As Amica wanders mostly blind in the vicious sandstorm, she notices that it still increases in intensity.  Amica survives -- for now -- but realizes that the sandstorm will consume everyone unless it lets up or serious shelter is found somewhere...

The House Njeer tent, as well as other tents in the immediate vicinity, start to waver under the storm's stress.  Amica sees one of the tent's 6ft long stakes uproot and whip around in the harsh wind.  Several other tent stakes threaten to do the same.

Amica turns to see one of the slave quarters tents completely rip out of the ground and fly into the air, beds and all!

Others in the area (Zimno, Brandis) see the same thing occur.


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Seeing the fight was imminent, Zimno twisted the two fingers of his left hand. It had been a while, and he had no blade, but he was still a force without it. If this youth would fight aside him, then... then the blood would fall like crimson snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[sblock=Combat Round One]*- COMBAT ROUND ONE -*
*Initiative Order*:
Guards [19]
Horran [13]
Zimno [1]

* - Actions -*
*Guard 1*:
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against Horran*: Hits for 13 damage.  Horran is _marked_ by Guard 1.
*Guard 2*:
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against Horran*: Hits for 12 damage.  
- Horran drops to 0 hit points and is _dying_.

*Horran*:
- Saving Throw (Death): Fails (1/3)

*Zimno*:
- Standard Action: *Sword Burst against Guard 1 and Guard 2*: Both enemies are hit.  Guard 1 takes 9 damage.  Guard 2 takes 10 damage.









*OOC:*


In the future, when you guys make attack rolls, please state which defense it is against.  Thanks!





[/sblock]

The blank-faced guards lunge forward, both impaling the armed Horran with their gouges.  Horran drops to the ground, his obsidian scimitar fluttering from his weak hands.









*OOC:*


How is Zimno doing 1d6 damage unarmed?







Horran gasps, clutching his bloodied chest.  "Perhaps I'm not the warrior I thought I was..."


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Korg
> 
> "Stop! No one is here going for a walk!" Korg says, looking at Akkar for backup. If needed, he tries to hold the elf back.












*OOC:*


Again, Akkar is NOT with you guys.  You left him back at the cave-in.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


"Sword" Burst is an implement power: It does 1d6 flat damage even with fists. BTW: The baddies go again before Zimno; should I wait to post?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 20, 2010)

Surprised by Korg's insistence, Kesh stops right at the exit to the mineshaft. He says nothing, but looks shamefully at the dwarf. He comes a bit further inside, then sits on the floor with his pick across his lap, watching the sandstorm patiently.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2010)

Korg

"See, we are not allowed to just walk around, the storm out there is dangerous and the accident victims need still help. If WE go out, it is to find help. Agreed?" Korg asks with an assuring smile.


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2010)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> "Sword" Burst is an implement power: It does 1d6 flat damage even with fists. BTW: The baddies go again before Zimno; should I wait to post?












*OOC:*


Good point.  I'll post a new combat round.  Respond to that and then I'll edit Round Two.


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2010)

[sblock=Combat Round Two]
*- COMBAT ROUND TWO -*
*Initiative Order*:
Guards [19]
Horran [13]
Zimno [1]

* - Actions -*
*Guard 1*:
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against Zimno*: Misses.  Zimno is _marked_ by Guard 1.
*Guard 2*:
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against Zimno*: Misses.  

*Horran*:
- Saving Throw (Death): Fails (2/3).

*Zimno*:
- Standard Action: *Chilling Blow (Scimitar) against Guard 1*: Hit for 12 damage.  Guard 1 is now _bloodied_.
[/sblock]

The guards emotionlessly turn their weapons to the eladrin and stab ineffectively at the swordmage.

In response, Zimno's ice-coated blade drives into the guard's abdomen, a telling blow that surely would drop a lesser foe to his knees.  This guard, however, possessed of some unusual spirit, barely flinches.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2010)

Zimno leans down and picks up the obsidian blade, caring not a whit for its former owner. Its heft is a bit unfamiliar, but the moment he does so, the wind seems to shift about him, his long neglected magic rekindling to life. He grins, a feral, predatory thing. Ice forms along his fist and then runs down the blade, and he plunges it at the foremost guard. You should have let me in. 








*OOC:*


AC is now 17 (Swordmage Warding). Attack w/ Chilling Blow: AC 15, 12 cold; G1 takes an additional 3 hp cold damage when it attacks TENT Zimno.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 20, 2010)

"You're right, dwarf. We _should_ get help. It's not like Akkar is going to do anything for them. Will you come with me to find the eladrin or Horrin?"


----------



## Insight (Sep 20, 2010)

Kesh and Korg can see, through the blinding torrent of sand and wind, several dozen slaves are trapped outside, chained to rocks or various large mining implements.  A few of them are able to get under _some_ shelter, but many are not.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2010)

*Korg*

"Maybe we will need the pick after all..." Korg says, pointing at the chains that hold the slaves outside. "They will surely understand, that replacing a chain is cheaper than buying new slaves!"

[sblock=OOC]
What material is the chain? Metal is scarce. I don't think that the sub-chiefs have the keys for them, or do they?

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 21, 2010)

"Let's help them. That would be a good start. We can bring them back in here."

With that, Kesh attempts to lead Korg through the storm to the location of the chained slaves.

"Hold still," he shouts above the snarling wind. Kesh raises the pick over his head and brings it down upon the chains binding the others, hopefully freeing them.

[sblock=oocInsight]If you like, you can use my Endurance check from earlier, or roll a new one. I don't mind either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2010)

Amica realized with dawning fear that the tent would not survive the sandstorm. She could either try to get to the other large tent...which she suspected would be much more durable...or she could take refuge in the mineshaft itself.

As there was no scary telepathic presence in the mine, that she knew of, she decided on the latter. The sandstorm all but prevented sight, but she knew where the tent was by feeling, and she knew the direction of the mine from that side of the tent. Once she got close enough, her projected senses would find it.

She hoped.

So Amica turned against the wind, and trudged ahead into the dark, howling grit.


----------



## Insight (Sep 21, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Amica turned against the wind, and trudged ahead into the dark, howling grit.












*OOC:*


Amica needs to roll another Endurance check as she crosses the camp.







[sblock=Using the EN World die roller]This for everyone, but posted here because Shayuri asked about it.

After you post, a "Die Roll" button appears at the bottom of your post (where Edit and so forth are).  Click this button and you will get a window where you can name your die roll, specify how many dice, and any bonus to the roll.  It's pretty self-explanatory.

I'd prefer that we all start using this asap.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2010)

(OOC - Ah, you do it AFTER you post! I was looking for it in the postbox! Thanks! I added her check to her last post. Result was a 19.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg is nearly blown away, as he leaves the security of the mine entrance.

[sblock=OOC]
What material is the chain? Metal is scarce. I don't think that the sub-chiefs have the keys for them, or do they?

Greate roller... a 1 

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Korg*
> 
> Korg is nearly blown away, as he leaves the security of the mine entrance.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


The chains are made of obsidian or horn.  None of them are made of metal.  The chiefs have keys for the chains for their particular area.







Upon exiting the mine shaft, the dwarf is surprised by the sheer torrent of wind and sand biting the skin and filling his lungs.  Korg coughs, holding his chest, watching Kesh start freeing chained slaves.









*OOC:*


Due to the failed Endurance check, Korg loses a Healing Surge.


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> "Let's help them. That would be a good start. We can bring them back in here."
> 
> With that, Kesh attempts to lead Korg through the storm to the location of the chained slaves.
> 
> "Hold still," he shouts above the snarling wind. Kesh raises the pick over his head and brings it down upon the chains binding the others, hopefully freeing them.




Kesh manages to free six human and mul slaves chained to a set of mining carts and a sifting cart.  The slaves turn to Kesh, staring at the pickaxe in his hands, but say nothing and run for cover.  They flee to the most obvious place: Mine Shaft C.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


Just making sure we're not waiting on me as I did post round 2.


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2010)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just making sure we're not waiting on me as I did post round 2.












*OOC:*


Nope, just taking care of the other characters.  I'm trying to keep everyone in roughly the same time frame, in the case that you guys somehow meet up (which I kinda hope happens LOL)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2010)

*Korg*

"We still have to find Horrin or this strange elf."
Korg says to Kesh still coughing..

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 22, 2010)

[sblock=Combat Round Three]
*- COMBAT ROUND THREE -*
*Initiative Order*:
Guards [19]
Horran [13]
Zimno [1]

* - Actions -*
*Guard 1 (Bloodied)*:
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against Zimno*: Hits Zimno for 6 damage.  Zimno is _marked_ by Guard 1.  Guard 1 takes 3 cold damage from Zimno's _Chilling Blow_ effect.
*Guard 2*:
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against Zimno*: Misses.  

*Horran*:
- Saving Throw (Death): Succeeds (2/3).

*Zimno*:
- Standard Action: *Frigid Blade against Guard 1*: Hits for 5 cold damage.
[/sblock]

The expressionless guards continue to jab at the eladrin.  One of them, the more injured one, strikes a glancing blow against Zimno.  Upon striking Zimno, the injured guard's hands freeze a bit, but the guard doesn't react.

Horran continues to writhe in the swirling sand.  He looks up at Zimno.  "Eladrin... do... not... fail.  There is... something... you must... know."

Zimno's frozen scimitar stabs at the injured guard and scrapes at the guard's unarmored shoulder.  Again, the guard doesn't react.

[sblock=Zimno]Zimno sees something large and nebulous in the water tank behind the guards.  The eladrin sees Elohasi completely disrobe and climb into the tank.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2010)

Zimno snarls as the guardsman nicks him, but the eladrin is in motion, spinning underneath the gouge and then cutting a freezing trail down. More blood flows, and this time the ice forms about the guardsmen's legs.

The eladrin spares a glance down at the dying nobleman. Speak, he hisses, having little time to deal with dying men.









*OOC:*


25/31 hp, AC 17. Using Frigid Blade vs G1: AC 24, 5 cold. G1 takes a penalty to 3 to speed if it starts adjacent to Zimno next round.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 23, 2010)

Worried that his tent will collapse, but not quite willing to brave the elements just yet, Brandis stands by the entrance of the house main tent.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 23, 2010)

"Come, then, Korg. Let's find the messenger and make sure he hasn't gotten himself into too much trouble without us. Horrin might be in the big tent in the middle, right?"

With a somewhat sad glimmer of nihilism in his eyes, and ignoring the brutal lash of the wind across his face, Kesh heads in the direction of the main tent.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg tries to follow him through the harsh storm. This time he was more prepared for the impact. He has some troubles to keep pace with the fast moving elf.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2010)

On their way to the House Njeer main tent, Kesh and Korg pass by the large "mystery" tent at the center of the camp.  There, Kesh and Korg spot the eladrin, Zimno, fighting a pair of guards at the tent's entrance.  Horrin appears to be prone adjacent to Zimno and the guards.  Because of the severe wind and sand, Kesh and Korg cannot make out any further details.









*OOC:*


Both Endurance checks are successful


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Because Zimno is "outside" during the combat, he will need to roll Endurance checks each round.  Go ahead and just make one for now and then, if the combat continues, include one with your normal rolls from here on out.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 23, 2010)

*OOC:*


Endurance bellow.


----------



## Insight (Sep 23, 2010)

Zimno catches sand in his face and abruptly breathes in, causing the eladrin's lungs to nearly collapse.  Zimno catches himself and realizes that staying outside in this mess is not conducive to long term survival.









*OOC:*


Due to the failed Endurance check, Zimno loses a healing surge.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg keeps going, getting accustomed to the storm. He is interested to find out who is responsible for Horrin's condition.

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 24, 2010)

Kesh races up to Zimno. He sees a chance, finally, to lash out - to channel his fury and pain into a devastating blow against the world around him. The elf's fists glow a radiant purple, and the pointed end of the pick gleams white-hot in the burning sun.

"Hey there, mate. Can I lend a hand?"

With that, he rushes up to the guard that Zimno has engaged and leads with a carefully aimed sweeping pick attack.

[sblock=Actions]Move adjacent to Zimno and both of the guards, if possible.
Standard: Dragon's Tail (probable miss)
Elven Accuracy attack roll (crit miss)

*I left the result of my attack a mystery, so you can fill it in. I wasn't sure whether an 11 vs. Fortitude would hit.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kesh Quick Reference]
HP: 28/28 Surges: 10/10
AC: 19 Fort: 14 Ref: 15 Will: 13
[sblock=Powers]
Iron Soul Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
Lion's Den

Psychic Surge
Open the Gates of Battle


Stunning Palm

Body Equilibrium
Elven Accuracy[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2010)

(OOC - Lots of stuff happening outside. Is Amica privy to any of it, or did she die from her Endurance check? )


----------



## Insight (Sep 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Lots of stuff happening outside. Is Amica privy to any of it, or did she die from her Endurance check? )












*OOC:*


Amica made her Endurance check.  If she looks outside the tent, she can sorta make out something happening at the big tent in the middle of the camp, but cannot make out any specific details from where she is right now.

If Amica continues to stay outside, she will need to make another Endurance check.


----------



## Insight (Sep 24, 2010)

*OOC:*


Kesh and Korg will need to roll Initiative checks if they want to get involved in the combat at the "mystery" tent.















*OOC:*


BTW, the pickaxe is an improvised weapon, so it provides no proficiency bonus, and does 1d6 base weapon damage.  Unless you are an Arena Fighter, of course.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 25, 2010)

[sblock=ooc Insight]Monks use implements, and their damage is predetermined by the ability. Since a pick is a weapon I'm not proficient with, it wouldn't count as an implement for the purposes of the attack (which wouldn't matter anyway, since it doesn't have an enhancement bonus). According to the rules, I should be able to use implement powers without an implement. That makes sense, right?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2010)

*Korg*

[sblock=OOC]


 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> [sblock=ooc Insight]Monks use implements, and their damage is predetermined by the ability. Since a pick is a weapon I'm not proficient with, it wouldn't count as an implement for the purposes of the attack (which wouldn't matter anyway, since it doesn't have an enhancement bonus). According to the rules, I should be able to use implement powers without an implement. That makes sense, right?[/sblock]




[sblock=DS]Right, although it wouldn't matter whether you were using a pick or your fists/feet/etc.  Damage would be based on your monk power anyway.  It really doesn't matter what you attack with, unless it has an enhancement bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


Before we go any further with the combat at the "mystery tent", I'm going to create and post a simple map to help people understand what's going on.  This should be posted later today.


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2010)

[sblock=Combat Round Four]
*- COMBAT ROUND FOUR -*
*Initiative Order*:
Kesh [23]
Guards [19]
Horran [13]
Korg [5]
Zimno [1]

* - Actions -*
*Kesh*:
- Endurance Check - Fails!  Kesh loses a healing surge.
- Move Action: Kesh moves into the position shown on the map.
- Standard Action: *Dragon's Tail against Guard 1*: Miss.  Elven Accuracy re-roll also misses.

*Guard 1 (Bloodied)*:
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against Zimno*: Hits Zimno for 4 damage.  Zimno is _marked_ by Guard 1.
*Guard 2*:
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against Kesh*: Hits for 6 damage.  Kesh is _marked_ by Guard 2.  

*Horran*:
- Saving Throw (Death): Succeeds (2/3).

*Korg*:
- Endurance Check - Succeeds!
- Free Action: *Call Spirit Companion* next to Zimno.
- Move Action: Moves into position shown on map.
- Minor Action: *Healing Spirit on Horran*.  Zimno heals for 4 hit points.
- Standard Action: *Spirit Infusion on Zimno*.  Zimno may make a Melee Basic Attack with a +2 power bonus to the attack roll and a +3 bonus to the damage roll.

*Zimno*:
- Endurance Check - Fails!  Zimno loses a healing surge.
- Free Action: *Melee Basic Attack against Guard 1*: Hit for 17 damage and drops the guard!
- Minor Action: *Aegis of Shielding on Guard 2*.  Guard 2 is _marked_ by Zimno.
- Standard Action: *Frigid Blade against Guard 2*: Hits for 9 damage and Guard 2 suffers a -3 penalty to speed until the end of his next turn.

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Guard 1 is now out of the combat.














*OOC:*


DS, the attack you listed below will be used for Round Five.







Kesh rushes forward, to the tent's entrance, where he finds the eladrin, Zimno, engaged in melee combat with a pair of gouge-wielding guards.  Kesh notes the strange, expressionless looks on both guards' faces as they attack and defend.  Their movements seem by rote more than instinct.

The guards strike back, the injured one again striking Zimno, while the other takes on Kesh, the newest arrival to the combat.

Korg appears on the scene.  On his silent command, the spirits create a small sandwhirl next to Zimno, channeling some of the healing into the Eladrin, as most of it is used to save Horran. Then, the spirit briefly merges with Zimno, giving him the strength for a new attack.

Zimno looks back a moment at Korg, but then turns his focus on the battle before him. The battle spirit fills him, and the obsidian blade cuts deeply, drinking the blood in the dry air. The eladrin's icy grip freezes the blood in place, and he lashes out again. The movement of the blade is enchanting, calling attention to the tall one. "Face me. Face your end".


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg still tires to get sense into the situation and not to show his true powers. On his silen command, the spirits give a small sandwhirl next to Zimno life, channeling some of the healing into the Eladrin, as most of it is used to save Horran. Then the spirit briefly merges with Zimno, giving him the strength for a new attack.

[sblock=OOC]
I only used my move action, right?

free: summon spirit companion next to zimno
minor: use healing spirit on Horran, Zimno heals 1d6 HP
standard: Spirit infusion on Zimno.
*Zimno* can make a basic attack with a  +2 power bonus to the attack roll and a +3 power bonus to the damage.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 28, 2010)

Zimno looks back a moment at Korg, but then turns his focus on the battle before him. The battle spirit fills him, and the obsidian blade cuts deeply, drinking the blood in the dry air. The eladrin's icy grip freezes the blood in place, and he lashes out again. The movement of the blade is enchanting, calling attention to the tall one. Face me. Face your end.









*OOC:*


25/31 hp, AC 17. Granted MBA vs G1's AC: Crit for 17 damage. Assuming G1 is still up, follow up with Frigid Blade on his turn, otherwise, target G2 (AC again):  AC 21, 9 cold, and targets takes a 3 penalty to speed.. Then use aegis to mark G2. 10/11 HS remaining.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Sep 28, 2010)

Kesh, somewhat reeling from the guard's quick attack, performs a quick spin, smashing into the pick guard's shoulder. He follows it up with a swift punch to the guard's stomach before dancing away and preparing for a quick retaliation.

"That ought to show 'em. Hey Zimno, why are we fighting?"

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Lion's Den vs. Guard 2
  9 damage. If any enemy enters a square adjacent to me, deal them 3 damage.
Free: Flurry of Blows vs. Guard 2
  5 damage and he cannot shift until end of my next turn.
Move: Lion's Den Technique
  Shift backward one square, gain +1 power bonus to all defenses.

_Summary, cause it's a bit confusing._

14 damage to Guard 2.
Guard 2 cannot shift.
If any enemy enters a square adjacent to me, they take 3 damage.
I get a defense bonus and shift back one.
Wee![/sblock]

[sblock=Kesh Quick Reference]
HP: 22/28 Surges: 9/10
AC: 19+1 Fort: 14+1 Ref: 15+1 Will: 13+1
[sblock=Powers]
Iron Soul Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
Lion's Den

Psychic Surge
Open the Gates of Battle


Stunning Palm

Body Equilibrium
Elven Accuracy[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2010)

The sandstorm continues to intensify.  Several other tents are ripped from their moorings and fly into the air.  Only the House Njeer tent and the "Mystery" tent remain grounded; it remains to be seen for how much longer they will remain intact.

Inside the House Njeer tent, small objects are being flung around as if some unseen hand were tossing them in a fit of rage.  Erro Njeer, highest-ranking noble at Rarun, storms from his side of the large tent and towards Amica and Brandis.  "What is this?" he screams above the din of the storm outside.  "Where is Elohasi?  Where is my love?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2010)

Amica quickly falls to her knees at the sound of Njeer's voice and in response to his question, she points out the wildly whipping tent flap, at the dimly visibly dark shape of the 'mystery' tent. She keeps her eyes demurely downcast, but tries to keep the man in her peripheral vision, in case he comes towards her.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2010)

"She left, in that direction." Brandis said, indicating where Amica pointed. "I do not know if this tent will hold out much longer, but it seems to me that it is still safer in here than outside."

 And while some might think to slip off in the confusion, or strike down the slavemaster here and now, I do not just intend to escape. I intend to survive more than a few minutes beyond that.


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2010)

Erro Njeer looks at both of the slaves before him and then to the large tent they indicated, barely visible through the wind and sand.  "This is what she warned me about!  We should never have gone into the abandoned mine!  All of the salt in Athas is not worth the life of Elohasi!"

Njeer storms past Brandis and Amica and to the tent flap.  "This storm may not abate!  This is my punishment for entering the mines and for bringing *THAT THING* into the camp!".  Erro Njeer draws a runed steel blade and charges out of the House Njeer tent and into the wild sandstorm.

The noble quickly disappears from view.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 30, 2010)

After Erro left the tent, Brandis took a quick look around to see if anyone other than Amica was in sight. When he was sure he looked at the tent exit again.

"This storm must be addling my mind. I'm actually considering going out after him."

 I certainly would have braved the storm if I thought Micala was in danger, no matter how foolish it would be. Odd time for sympathy with the slavemaster to pop into my mind.


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


Reminder: Everyone involved in the combat needs to make an Endurance check each round.  Please post that along with your other actions.  Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> "That ought to show 'em. Hey Zimno, why are we fighting?"



The eladrin does not look over as he fights. Tools of the oppressor. Enough reason. He hardly spares a glance at the fallen boy. Ask him.

OOC: Endurance added to previous post.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


added an Endurance check to my above post. Likely a failure. But I thought you already rolled Korg's check for this round.


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> added an Endurance check to my above post. Likely a failure. But I thought you already rolled Korg's check for this round.












*OOC:*


No this was a reminder for NEXT round.  I'll give you you guys mulligans for your prior rolls.  Everyone just remember to add an Endurance check when you post your actions for Round Five (coming soon).














*OOC:*


This is as good a place as any for this.  I'm kinda tinkering around with the best way to format and handle the combat rounds.  The combat we're doing right now is fairly simple.  What I'd like to do is have everyone post who acts before the first "bad guy".  Once we have that, I'll post the combat round, with empty spots for the PCs who have yet to act.  At that point, please post your actions, rolls, etc, and then I'll edit the combat round to show the results.  I'm going to also post a map that shows the positions of everyone at the end of the round.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


Hehe, bear with me here. There's been some confusion about Amica, so I'm readjusting to the new reality. Amica returned to the tent after venturing out. Brandis is still there. The owner came in, we directed him to the mystery tent, and he left. Now Brandis and Amica are in the House Tent, looking at the mystery tent.

Given all that, do we hear or see anything unusual? Like fighting? Also, how far from the tent we're in is the mystery tent?


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hehe, bear with me here. There's been some confusion about Amica, so I'm readjusting to the new reality. Amica returned to the tent after venturing out. Brandis is still there. The owner came in, we directed him to the mystery tent, and he left. Now Brandis and Amica are in the House Tent, looking at the mystery tent.
> ...












*OOC:*


No problem.  Amica and Brandis are indeed inside the House Njeer tent and through the opening that faces the center of the camp, the two of you can see the "mystery" tent.  It's about 50ft from where you are right now.  Through the sand and debris and stuff, the two of you can determine that a group of people have recently gathered at the front of the "mystery" tent, but cannot figure out what they're doing (it's too blurry).


----------



## Insight (Oct 4, 2010)

[sblock=Combat Round Five]
*- COMBAT ROUND FIVE -*
*Initiative Order*:
Kesh [23]
Guard 2 [19]
Horran [13]
Korg [5]
Zimno [1]

* - Actions -*
*KESH*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Standard Action: Lion's Den against Guard 2: HITS for 9 damage. If any enemy enters a square adjacent to Kesh, it takes 3 damage.
- Free Action: Flurry of Blows against Guard 2: 5 damage and he cannot shift until end of Kesh's next turn.
- Move Action: Lion's Den Technique: Kesh shifts backward one square and gains a +1 power bonus to all defenses.

*GUARD 2*
- Standard Action: Melee Basic Attack (Gouge) against ZIMNO: HITS for 7 damage.

*HORRAN*
- Move Action: Stands up.
- Standard Action to Move Action: Shifts 1 away from Guard 2.

*KORG*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Free Action: Moves _spirit companion_ adjacent to Zimno.
- Standard Action: Spirit Infusion on Zimno.  Zimno can make a basic attack with a +2 power bonus to the attack roll and a +3 power bonus to the damage.
- Move Action: None
- Minor Action: Speak with Spirits to gain a +4 bonus to Korg's next Endurance check.








*OOC:*


I have to apply this to the _next_ Endurance check because the Endurance checks happen at the top of your turn, kind of like ongoing damage.  Korg made this check by more than 4, anyway, so no loss, really.







*ZIMNO*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Standard Action: Frigid Blade against Guard 2: Misses
- Free Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Scimitar) against Guard 2*: HITS for 14 damage.  Guard 2 is _bloodied_.
- Move Action: None
- Minor Action: Aegis of Shielding on Guard 2: Guard 2 is _marked_ by Zimno.

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Map for the end of Round 5 forthcoming.







Kesh, somewhat reeling from the guard's quick attack, performs a quick spin, smashing into the pick guard's shoulder. He follows it up with a swift punch to the guard's stomach before dancing away and preparing for a quick retaliation.

"That ought to show 'em. Hey Zimno, why are we fighting?"

The expresionless guard continues to attack Zimno, striking true with his obsidian-tipped gouge.

Horran, healed by the spirits of Athas itself, unsteadily gets to his feet.  "What... how...?"  The noble scion looks around for his blade and then notices it in Zimno's hands, glowing with icy power.  "That... is likely for the best, Zimno.  You take it and strike these fools down."  He looks around, seeing the sandstorm blowing violently.  "By the looks of this storm, we don't have long."

Korg cannot move into the tent, so he pleads the spirits to protect him. Unfazed, he stands in the storm. The spirits of battle help Zimno to attack the guard again.

Zimno strikes again with the frosted blade, his motions drawing the swordsman's attention to him.  The _spirits of the desert_ encourage Zimno to strike again.  This time, the obsidian blade strikes true, nearly knocking the blank-faced guard to the ground.


----------



## Insight (Oct 4, 2010)

[sblock=Those at the Mystery Tent]
Two Things:

1.  Inside the tent, those of you close enough (at least Zimno and Kesh; we'll give Korg the benefit of the doubt and say he can see this too) can see Elohasi, stripped naked, swimming in a tank filled with a slightly green, briny liquid.  In the tank, with Elohasi, is some sort of large mass, barely moving around.  Getting a better look at it, you think that the thing in the tank has _tentacles_ of some kind...

2.  A group of miners emerge from Mine Shaft B (directly across from the tent).  They appear to be _running_ from something, heedless of the dangers of the sandstorm.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


Action here.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2010)

Amica frowns and concentrates and sends a projection of herself to the far extents of her power, manifesting as an invisible presence near the front flap of the mystery tent, and near the indistinct sounds of people doing something.

To Brandis, the quiet slave girl is simply staring vacantly out at the storm from the tent flap, as if in a trance, or asleep with her eyes open.

(Project Consciousess' max range is 10sq, or 50 feet...she's putting it as close to the mystery tent and the 'action noise' as she can, given how hard it is to tell where those things are through the storm. Weird that DDI is so slow to update! But basically, Project Conciousness lets her use her senses from a remote point. For the purposes of seeing and hearing, it's as if she's standing there. It doesn't mention anything about a 'scry sensor' being created at the point, but I think it'd be fair to say there was one, even if the range is very short for a scry effect.)


----------



## Insight (Oct 4, 2010)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Action here.












*OOC:*


That was for Round Four.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2010)

*OOC:*


I see; you do the Rhun method of editing the previous combat post with the info for the round (which is confusing from a "last post is the most important" perspective). Post must later today then.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2010)

Zimno strikes again and again with the frosted blade, his motions drawing the swordsman attention to him. 







*OOC:*


18/31 hp, AC 17, 9/11 HS. Frigid Bladed vs AC 11, 9 cold damage. G2 is marked by Zimno. Makes Endurance. MBA is AC 16, 14hp.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg cannot move into the tent, so he pleads the spirits to protect him. Un fazed he stands in the storm. The spirits of battle help Zimno to attack the guard again.

[sblock=OOC]

free: summon spirit companion next to zimno
minor: Speak with spirits to add 4 to my endurance check
standard: Spirit infusion on Zimno.
*Zimno* can make a basic attack with a  +2 power bonus to the attack roll and a +3 power bonus to the damage.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


Stonegod, please add the basic attack to your actions above.


----------



## Insight (Oct 5, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Amica frowns and concentrates and sends a projection of herself to the far extents of her power, manifesting as an invisible presence near the front flap of the mystery tent, and near the indistinct sounds of people doing something.
> 
> To Brandis, the quiet slave girl is simply staring vacantly out at the storm from the tent flap, as if in a trance, or asleep with her eyes open.
> 
> (Project Consciousess' max range is 10sq, or 50 feet...she's putting it as close to the mystery tent and the 'action noise' as she can, given how hard it is to tell where those things are through the storm. Weird that DDI is so slow to update! But basically, Project Conciousness lets her use her senses from a remote point. For the purposes of seeing and hearing, it's as if she's standing there. It doesn't mention anything about a 'scry sensor' being created at the point, but I think it'd be fair to say there was one, even if the range is very short for a scry effect.)












*OOC:*


Using this power, Amica can see whatever the people at the "mystery tent" can see, including _inside_ the tent.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2010)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Stonegod, please add the basic attack to your actions above.











*OOC:*


Done


----------



## Insight (Oct 5, 2010)

*OOC:*


Round 5 completed.  You can view it here.

I'm going to post it like this in the future because it's less confusing for people.  Essentially, there will be one post with everything for the combat round and I will post when the round is completed (like this).  Hopefully, this will help.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 5, 2010)

Kesh gawks at the naked woman in the brine tank. As he watches the tentacles swish through the water, he stifles a gag.

"We'd better get in there Zimno. That thing looks disgusting, and if it's disgusting, it's probably evil. Right?"

With that, Kesh grabs at Horrin's shoulders.

"Maybe you should sit this one out. Take a break from bleeding."

Kesh whips Horrin backward, then dashes forward to take his place in the fray. The elf swings his pick hard into the guard's knee, forcing it to stumble to the ground. A satisfying crunch comes from the impact, and the elf follows the blow up with a dirty kick to the guard's ribs. In the moment of violence, Kesh pictures the Tyrian officer's face. When he kicks the guard, he feels a slight wave of euphoria.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Dragon's Tail (swap places with adjacent ally)
Standard: Dragon's Tail vs. Guard 2
  (22 vs. Fort for 8 damage and PRONE the target)
Free: Iron Soul Flurry of Blows vs. Guard 2
  (5 damage, and target cannot shift)[/sblock]

[sblock=Kesh Quick Reference]
HP: 22/28 Surges: 9/10
AC: 19 Fort: 14 Ref: 15 Will: 13
[sblock=Powers]
Iron Soul Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
Lion's Den

Psychic Surge
Open the Gates of Battle


Stunning Palm

Body Equilibrium
Elven Accuracy[/sblock][/sblock]

ooc: I accidentally rolled a d20 for damage. It should be d6+4. The reroll should be below.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2010)

It is with the slavers. It dies, like the rest. The eladrin, ignoring the blood from his wounds, continued to go about his bloody work, with limited success.







*OOC:*


18/31 hp, AC 17, 9/11 HS. Atk misses, Endurance succeeds.


----------



## Insight (Oct 5, 2010)

[sblock=Combat Round Six]
*- COMBAT ROUND SIX -*
*Initiative Order*:
Kesh [23]
Guard 2 [19]
Horran [13]
Korg [5]
Zimno [1]

* - Actions -*
*KESH*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds... barely =)
- Move Action: Dragon's Tail on Horran: Kesh and Horran swap places.
- Standard Action: Dragon's Tail against Guard 2: HITS for 8 damage and Guard 2 is knocked _prone_.
- Free Action: Iron Soul Flurry of Blows against Guard 2: Inflicts 5 damage, which drops Guard 2 below 0 hp.

*HORRAN*
- Standard Action: Delay
- Move Action:
- Minor Action:

*KORG*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Standard Action: Moves to front of tent.
- Move Action: Moves inside tent.
- Minor Action: None

*ZIMNO*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Standard Action: None
- Move Action: Enters tent
- Minor Action: None

[/sblock]

Kesh gawks at the naked woman in the brine tank. As he watches the tentacles swish through the water, he stifles a gag.

"We'd better get in there Zimno. That thing looks disgusting, and if it's disgusting, it's probably evil. Right?"

With that, Kesh grabs at Horrin's shoulders.

"Maybe you should sit this one out. Take a break from bleeding."

Kesh whips Horrin backward, then dashes forward to take his place in the fray. The elf swings his pick hard into the guard's knee, forcing it to stumble to the ground. A satisfying crunch comes from the impact, and the elf follows the blow up with a dirty kick to the guard's ribs. In the moment of violence, Kesh pictures the Tyrian officer's face. When he kicks the guard, he feels a slight wave of euphoria.

Kesh's strike drops the remaining guard to the ground, laying bare the entrance to the "mystery tent".

[sblock=Inside the Tent]
Now that there's nothing really blocking the way, everyone but Brandis can see that the tent is _just_ big enough to contain a giant tank of briny water.  Inside the tank is Elohasi, completely naked, swimming with some sort of lumpy, tentacled, _THING_.  Even from outside the tent, you all sense something very _wrong_ going on inside.[/sblock]

Horran backs away from the tent opening.  "What... what is that _THING_ in there???"

Korg moves quickly to reach the security of the tent, stopping shocked at the sight of the 'thing'.

Zimno moves into the tent, looking at the tentacled creature. He looks around for something heavy. He may need to break that glass.

Horran watches Zimno enter the tent and hesitates for a moment, then slowly follows.


----------



## Insight (Oct 5, 2010)

*- The Remaining Tents -*
Both those at/near the "mystery/tank tent" and at or inside the House Njeer tent note that the sandstorm is still violently attacking the remaining tents.  Stakes holding the tents in place have been pulled from the ground and you're not sure how much longer the tents will remain intact.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 6, 2010)

*OOC:*


Right now I'm kind of waiting to see if Amica is going to share what she saw with him.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2010)

In the House Tent, Brandis sees Amica suddenly snap back to herself with a startled gasp. He is the first person to hear her speak since she was captured as well, as she whispers, "What have you done?"

Those words release a floodgate as the female slave whirls to spy Brandis standing there.

"Slaves are fighting guards in front of the other large tent. Elohasi is in terrible danger. If you had a weapon, could you fight? This storm will leave nothing of the camp behind. This may be our only chance."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 6, 2010)

"I was a templar once. And I am here because perhaps I did favors for the wrong pretty girl. Let us say I can fight, but have no need for weapons, and leave it at that. I suspect you could say the same." He said.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg moves quickly to reach the security of the tent, stopping shocked insight at the sight of the 'thing'.

[sblock=OOC]

move and standard to move inside the tent. Use run action on the first move, if needed.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2010)

*OOC:*


Round Six is complete.  Round Seven is below.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 6, 2010)

Zimno moves into the tent, looking at the tentacled creature. He looks around for something heavy. He may need to break that glass.

OOC: Nothing's attacking him (yet). Going inside and looking for something solid.


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2010)

[sblock=Combat Round Seven]
*- COMBAT ROUND SEVEN -*
*Initiative Order*:
Kesh [23]
Brandis [15]
Horran [13]
Amica [12+]
THING [12-]
Korg [5]
Zimno [1]

* - Actions -*
*KESH*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Standard Action: Delay
- Move Action: Enter the tent.
- Minor Action: None

*BRANDIS*
- Endurance Check: Fails.  Brandis loses a healing surge. 
- Standard Action: Moves towards the "mystery tent".
- Move Action: Moves towards the "mystery tent".  At the end of this move, Brandis is a move action away from the tent opening.
- Minor Action: None

*HORRAN*
- Standard Action: Delay
- Move Action: None
- Minor Action: None

*BRANDIS*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds! 
- Standard Action: Moves towards the "mystery tent".
- Move Action: Moves towards the "mystery tent".  At the end of this move, Amica is a move action away from the tent opening.
- Minor Action: None

*THING*
- Standard Action: Delay
- Move Action: None
- Minor Action: None

*KORG*
- Standard Action: Ready Spirit Infusion on Zimno if he attacks the THING.
- Move Action: None
- Minor Action: Summon Spirit Companion inside the tank, adjacent to the THING.

*ZIMNO*
- Standard Action: Sword Burst against the Tank: Misses.
- Move Action: None
- Minor Action: None

*KORG*
_Readied action goes off: Spirit Infusion on Zimno.  Zimno can make a melee basic attack against the Tank.
Korg now drops below Zimno in the initiative order._

*ZIMNO*
- Free Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Scimitar) against the Tank*: HITS for 9 damage.

_Horran does not use his delayed action.  His initiative count remains unchanged._

*THING*
_Uses its delayed action.
Thing now drops below Korg in the initiative order._
- Standard Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Tentacle Strike) against Zimno*: HITS for 13 damage.  Zimno is _grabbed_. 
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Korg and Zimno are currently inside the tent.  Horran and Kesh are at the entrance (but still outside).














*OOC:*


Amica and Brandis added to the initiative count.







Elohasi swims with the giant, tentacled thing.  It undulates in place, appearing to 'swim' in place.  The slave girl stops and steadies herself against the creature.  "Oh, my love.  My one true love.  I am now one with you.  Please accept my love, dear one."  Elohasi continues to swim around in the greenish muck.

The creature, whose multiple sets of eyes are now apparent, opens its huge, toothy maw and grunts.  Those inside the tent immediately detect the scent of fermented death.

[sblock=Korg and Zimno]You each feel sick inside as alien thoughts pour into your heads.

_"Come to me, my servants.  Become one with the intelligence.  It is your destiny."_[/sblock]

The elf pulls his pick from the guard's side with a _squick_, then adds an extra kick out of spite.

Kesh moves as quickly as possible into the tent, stepping coolly over the body of the bloody guard. taking his place next to Zimno.

"What is this creature? Is she...mating with that thing?"

He raises his pick, but hesitates, awaiting Zimno's or Korg's go-ahead.

Amica and Brandis brave the sandstorm and cross the open space between the House Njeer tent and the large one at the center of the Rarun camp.

Outside the tent, Horran, the young noble, cowers against the tent canvas, barely able to peer inside.  "What is that... in there... with Elohasi?  And where is Erro Njeer?  Surely, he would not let his most treasured servant cavort with that... THING... in there!"

Alien eyes dart at Zimno and Korg, one set each trained on the interlopers.  The amorphous blob within the tank shakes its tentacles, trashing Elohasi around a bit.  The creature speaks in a tongue forgotten to the sane people of Athas.  It is a deep, guttural tone, rattling the slaves' bones.  Suffice to say that none understands the creature, and they are probably better for it.

Elohasi steadies herself.  "Oh, my love.  They are not here to harm you.  They will love you, as I have come to.  Please, my love.  Give them peace."

"You are wrong, I'm not your servant! Zimno, kill it!" Korg says as the spirits animate a small whirlwind next to the thing...

"I am a slave to no creature!" The hiss is sharp, and as he speaks, Zimno forms a low stance. With two fingers along the blade, he pushes out, force exploding from him!  The obsidian scimitar CLANGS off the glass tank, no doubt drawing the interest of the THING within.  Somehow emboldened by Korg's urging, and perhaps the spirit of Athas itself, Zimno strikes the tank with a renewed vigor, this time blasting the glass tank with a sturdy blow.

The THING darts its eyes towards the eladrin.  It raises a purple and tan colored tentacle, perhaps a dozen feet long, covered in sickly scales, and slaps Zimno across the face and neck.  The tentacle then wraps around the swordmage and attempts to draw Zimno into the tank.

[sblock=Zimno]Zimno feels a sickly, greasy presence within his mind.  _You dare strike at me?  Fool, I will crush the very life from your worthless form!_[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2010)

drothgery said:


> "I was a templar once. And I am here because perhaps I did favors for the wrong pretty girl. Let us say I can fight, but have no need for weapons, and leave it at that. I suspect you could say the same." He said.




"I am a weapon," she answered simply. Then she quickly huried around the Njeer tent, grabbing whatever supplies that would keep for a little while, and any clothes that might be easily at hand, and stuffing them into a light woven bag. Then she wound a piece of cloth around her nose and mouth, oriented herself at the tent flap towards the shadow of the mystery tent, and tucked her head down to bull rush into the storm, trying to stay on target despite the flying sand.


----------



## Insight (Oct 6, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> "I am a weapon," she answered simply. Then she quickly huried around the Njeer tent, grabbing whatever supplies that would keep for a little while, and any clothes that might be easily at hand, and stuffing them into a light woven bag. Then she wound a piece of cloth around her nose and mouth, oriented herself at the tent flap towards the shadow of the mystery tent, and tucked her head down to bull rush into the storm, trying to stay on target despite the flying sand.












*OOC:*


Roll an initiative check so that I can put you into the combat order.  I'll count the roll above as your next Endurance check (a success).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 6, 2010)

Brandis did much the same as Amica, following right after her, and hoped his instincts were right.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 7, 2010)

The elf pulls his pick from the guard's side with a _squick_, then adds an extra kick out of spite.

Kesh moves as quickly as possible into the tent, stepping coolly over the body of the bloody guard. taking his place next to Zimno.

"What is this creature? Is she...mating with that thing?"

He raises his pick, but hesitates, awaiting Zimno's or Korg's go-ahead.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Enter the tent.
Standard: Delay. If Zimno or Korg gives the go-ahead, I'll smash up the tank.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

*OOC:*


Can Korg and Zimno act now? Their initiative is lower than the thing's.


----------



## Insight (Oct 7, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can Korg and Zimno act now? Their initiative is lower than the thing's.












*OOC:*


Yes.  I have posted actions for everyone leading up to Korg and Zimno.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2010)

Insight said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes.  I have posted actions for everyone leading up to Korg and Zimno.











*OOC:*


Ok, I wasn't sure if the 'telepathy' was the things only action.






*
Korg*

"You are wrong, I'm not your servant! Zimno, kill it!" Korg says as the spirits animate a small whirlwind next to the thing...

[sblock=OOC]

free: speak
free: summon spirit
standard: ready spirit infusion for Zimno, if he attacks the THING.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


Waiting on Zimno's basic attack (granted by Korg).


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


Will be away for the weekend. 'Read' you Sunday evening.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2010)

I am a slave to no creature! The hiss is sharp, and as he speaks, Zimno forms a low stance. With two fingers along the blade, he pushes out, force exploding from him!







*OOC:*


Trying to smash/damage the tank with force via Sword Burst: 13 vs REf (forgot the +4 TH0, 6 force damage.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 9, 2010)

Seeing Zimno lunging into action, Kesh lashes out at the tank as well, plants his pick into the glass surface, then strikes the cracked glass with his bare knuckles.

[sblock=Actions]Standard: Attack the glass. (18 vs. Ref)
  Should hit for 7 damage.
Flurry of Blows for another 5.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2010)

*OOC:*


Korg will give Zimno again a MBA with +2 att & +3 dam.


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


Round Seven Waiting on Zimno's melee basic attack granted by Korg.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 13, 2010)

Zimno smashes.







*OOC:*


MBA


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2010)

*OOC:*


Round Seven is complete.  Round Eight forthcoming.


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2010)

[sblock=Combat Round Eight]
*- COMBAT ROUND EIGHT -*
*Initiative Order*:
Kesh [23]
Brandis [15]
Horran [13]
Amica [12+]
Zimno [1+]
Korg [1-] * Dropped in order due to readied action
THING [1--] * Dropped in order due to delayed action

* - Actions -*
*KESH*
* DM is taking control of Kesh while Distracting Flare is away *
- Standard Action: *Aid Another* to help Zimno escape from the THING's grab.  Zimno adds a +2 bonus to his attempt to escape, should he choose to do so.

*BRANDIS*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Minor Action: Activates Know Direction.
- Move Action: Moves inside the tent.
- Standard Action: Hand of Blight against the THING: MISS.

*HORRAN*
- Standard Action: Delays

*AMICA*
- Standard Action: Delays

*ZIMNO*
is currently _grabbed_ by the THING.  He can use a move action to make either an Acrobatics or Athletics check to escape.  Kesh's Aid Another has given Zimno a +2 bonus to either check.
- Automatic Damage: Because he started his turn _grabbed_ by the THING, Zimno takes 5 damage.
- Standard Action: Delays

*KORG*
- Standard Action: Haunting Spirits against the THING: MISS

*THING*
- Free Action: *Constriction Attack against Zimno*: HITS for 7 damage.

*ZIMNO*
- Immediate Reaction: Frost Backlash against the THING: CRITS for 29 frost damage!

*THING*
- Standard Action: Mindfire against all enemies within burst 2 (everyone except Amica): HITS Brandis and Korg for 9 psychic damage and each takes a -2 to attack rolls and saving throws until the end of their next turn.  Kesh, Horran, and Zimno are MISSED.

*ZIMNO*
NOTE: Because he delayed, Zimno moves below the THING in the initiative count.
- Move Action: Fey Step: Zimno teleports out of the grab and behind the creature.
_NOTE: Zimno can flank with anyone who wants to enter the tank or has a reach weapon._
- Standard Action: Second Wind: Heals Zimno for 7 damage.  Zimno gains a +2 to all defenses until the end of his next turn.

_*** Zimno spends an ACTION POINT ***_

- Standard Action: Frigid Blade against the THING: MISSES
- Minor Action: Aegis of Shielding against the THING: The THING is _marked_ by Zimno.

HORRAN does not take an action and remains in his spot in the initiative count.

*AMICA*
* DM is taking control of Amica because Shayuri has not posted any actions given several days to do so *
NOTE: Because she delayed, Amica moves below Zimno in the initiative order.
- Endurance Check: Succeeds! (barely)
- Move Action: Amica runs inside the tent.

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Kesh, Korg, and Zimno are currently inside the tent.  Amica and Brandis are still outside and need to make Endurance checks.  They can get inside the tent with a move action.







The tentacled THING thrashes about in the water tank, now cracked with Zimno's blow.  The THING continues to strangle Zimno with one of its alien tentacles.

"What... what am I doing here?" Elohasi says in a shocked tone.  She looks around, her eyes widening at the sight of the THING in the tank with her.  "What am I doing in here with THAT???"

The slave girl scurries out of the tank, heedless of the danger in angering the creature within.  Luckily for Elohasi, the thing in the tank is more concerned with an imminent threat.

Elohasi, once freed, grabs a sackcloth to cover herself.

[sblock= Those Outside the Tent]Brandis and Amica realize that even this large, stout tent is not going to last much longer.  The sandstorm continues to intensify.  They can barely see 30ft in any direction.  Sounds of equipment and possibly people being thrown about.[/sblock]

Kesh grabs at the THING's tentacle with both hands, hoping to free Zimno from its grasp.

Brandis tries to make a dash to get inside the normally-forbidden tent, hoping his minor gift will help prevent him from getting lost. He attempts to strike the Thing with powers he has not called on since being enslaved, but he is out of practice.

Horran, the noble scion, moves aside, letting the slave get inside the tent and away from the sandstorm.  The noble is careful to stay out of what he assumes is the creature's reach with its tentacles.

Korg summons spirits of nature to harrow the thing, but its unnatural mind is resistant against them.

The tentacled THING continues to strangle its captured eladrin prey.  As it does, several of the slaves inside the tent cringe as their minds _burn_!

As the tentacle grabs at him, Zimno plunges his frigid blade at it. "I WILL NOT BE BOUND!" Cold infuses the area, threatening to sap the life out of all around, but with a blue flash, it focuses on the THING, cutting a deep swath and sending icy chunks throughout the tank.

Crushed, bloodied, and broken, the white devil continues to struggle, for to stop is death. With a sneer, Zimno cuts space is and is suddenly on the other side of the tent. The eladrin takes a struggling breath to stabilize himself, then lashes out once again with this frigid sword. His weakening arm spoils the swing, but the spell forces the creature's attention.

Amica, seeing the sandstorm increase in intensity, runs inside the tent.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg summons spirits of nature to harrow the thing, but it's unnatural mind is resistant against them.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Haunting Spirits vs the THING.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 15, 2010)

As the tentacle grabs at him, Zimno plunges his frigid blade at it. I WILL NOT BE BOUND! Cold infuses the area, threatening to sap the life out of all around, but with a blue flash, it focuses on the THING, cutting a deep swath and sending icy chunks throughout the tank.

Crushed, bloodied, and broken, the white devil continues to struggle, for to stop is death. With a sneer, Zimno cuts space is and is suddenly on the other side of the tent. The eladrin takes a struggling breath to stabilize himself, then lashes out once again with this frigid sword. His weakening arm spoils the swing, but the spell forces the creature's attention.







*OOC:*


When hit, use Frost Backlash as an Immediate Interrupt: Crit vs Ref (26), 29 cold damage. 

Then, assuming it is still alive (a good bet), use Fey Step to teleport (getting out of grab), preferably to a position to flank. Use Second Wind and then AP to Chilling Blade: Miss (AC 8, 10 with CA). Minor to use Sword of Aegis to mark.

12/31 hp, AC 19, For 15, Ref 16, Will 16, 8/11 HS, bloodied.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 16, 2010)

Kesh rushes toward the monster and raises his pick high above his head. He brings it down blindly into the monster's nucleus, trying to hold it back from latching more tightly onto Zimno.

"Get away from him, you bitch!"

[sblock=Actions]Move: If necessary, walk closer to the creature.
Standard: Open the Gate of Battle
  Should hit with a 21 vs. Reflex
  20 damage (plus 2 if the thing was at full HP already)
Free: Flurry of Blows for 5 vs. the creature.[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Bonus points for catching my reference.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 16, 2010)

*OOC:*


Aliens.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 16, 2010)

Brandis tries to make a dash to get inside the normally-forbidden tent, hoping his minor gift will help prevent him from getting lost. He attempts to strike the Thing with powers he has not called on since being enslaved, but he is out of practice.

[sblock=ooc]
minor: activate Know Direction
move: move inside the tent
standard: attack the Thing with Hand of Blight (DSCS p. 94; SK pact power)
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2010)

DistractingFlare said:


> Kesh rushes toward the monster and raises his pick high above his head. He brings it down blindly into the monster's nucleus, trying to hold it back from latching more tightly onto Zimno.
> 
> "Get away from him, you bitch!"
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


I NPC'd Kesh for Round Eight because you were gone.  We can use the above for Round Nine if needed.


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2010)

*OOC:*


Round Eight is complete.  Please take note of any damage taken or effects your characters  are under for Round Nine (forthcoming).


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 21, 2010)

Amica stumbles into the tent, able to bear the sandstorm no longer. She lowers her arm from across her eyes and sucks in a horrified gasp. The creature in the tank is an assault on her senses in ways that those who see only with their eyes can never know. She feels its mind buzzing against her skin as if she were covered in wet, rotting bees. She dimly perceives the unnatural folds it makes in the space of the tank, can hear the fabric of reality groaning and splitting around it.

She slapped her palms together, glaring at the monster from under her lashes. Fear crystallized into anger; an almost instinctive hatred.

Something half-seen sluiced out from between her hands, like an invisible blade that could only be seen from how the air moved around it. The faint impression was long enough to reach from Amica to the beast, fast enough to be missed in a blink, and very, very sharp-looking.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2010)

Focusing his power on the Thing, Brandis tries to destroy its power, and make it his own. However, he's still having trouble using his arcane abilities.

[sblock=ooc]
minor: Warlock's Curse on the Thing
standard: Attack with Cruel Bounty (SK Pact Warlock Enc 1; DSCS p. 94)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg retries his spiritual attack on the thing, but is still blocked by the thing's strangeness. Next time he will support the others more bodily attacks.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Haunting Spirits vs the THING.
Second bad roll 

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 1/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 22, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I'll be on travel all next week in SLC for a conference; been preping for that so thus the slow down. I'll try to post 1/d, but no promises; games I'm running may suffer for that week. Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2010)

Zimno continues to strike at the creature, his blood mixing with the tank. It is obvious he is weakening.








*OOC:*


12/31 hp, AC 17, For 13, Ref 14, Will 14, 8/11 HS, bloodied. Second Wind used. Healing would be nice.  Atk misses.


----------



## Insight (Oct 26, 2010)

As the combat in the large tent continues, everyone within begins to notice the very canvas fabric of the tent being shorn from six-foot tent stakes driven into the sandy ground.  Soon, the tent is *YANKED FREE*, revealing the ruddy, sand-wracked skies of Athas to everyone involved.  The lifeless canvas tent, the final temporary shelter of the Rarun camp, is pulled helplessly into the vortex.

"It is done," Elohasi warns, her beauteous face bitten by sand and dust.  "I will tarry here no longer!"  The slave-mistress flees the sight of the THING in the water tank, running for the cliffside nearby.  

The THING, now far more concerned with sand and debris hitting its slimy flesh, barely acknowledges Elohasi's departure.

The rest of you feel sick to your stomachs as a greasy seeming enters your minds: _This is all your doing!  You shall pay for the insufferable circumstance in which I find myself.  Wait -- no, it was HE who brought me here!  Erro Njeer be damned into whatever hell he fears!  It is HE who shall pay!_









*OOC:*


Due to the change in the situation, you can change your actions if you wish.  Since you are all now exposed to the sandstorm again, you will need to make Endurance checks every round until you find some shelter.







[sblock=Combat Round Nine]
*- COMBAT ROUND NINE -*
*Initiative Order*:
Kesh [23]
Brandis [15]
Horran [13]
Korg [1] 
THING [1-] 
Zimno [1--]
Amica [1---]

* - Actions -*
*KESH*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Standard Action: Readies Open the Gates of Battle against the THING in the Tank.  Triggered if the THING "appears hostile" or "prepares to attack".

*BRANDIS*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds (barely)
- Standard Action: Move action towards Mine Shaft B
- Move Action: Move action towards Mine Shaft B

*HORRAN*
- Standard Action: Move action towards Mine Shaft B
- Move Action: Move action towards Mine Shaft B

*KORG*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Free Action: Summon Spirit Companion between Kesh and Zimno.
- Minor Action: Healing Spirit on Zimno: *Zimno* can spend a Healing Surge to regain 7 HP.  *Kesh* regains 2 HP.
- Standard Action: Spirit Infusion on Zimno: *Zimno* can make a basic attack as a free action, with a +2 bonus to the attack roll and a +3 bonus to the damage roll. 
- Move Action: Move towards Mine Shaft B.

*THING*
- Standard Action: Levitates above the tank.  This movement prokoves an *opportunity attack* from *Zimno*, if he wishes to take it.

*ZIMNO*
- Opportunity Action: *Melee Basic Attack (Scimitar) against the THING*: HITS for 9 damage.
- Free Action (granted by Korg): *Melee Basic Attack (Scimitar) against the THING*: Misses.

*THING*
- Move Action: Flies north.

*ZIMNO*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Standard Action: Move action towards Mine Shaft B
- Move Action: Move action towards Mine Shaft B

*AMICA*
- Endurance Check: Succeeds!
- Standard Action: Move action towards Mine Shaft B
- Move Action: Move action towards Mine Shaft B
[/sblock]

Kesh looks back at the slave girl as she runs into the desert. He glances around at the others, then hesitantly raises his pick. His hair blows behind him as the wind continues to howl, and he ignores the specks of sand that blast his bare skin. Kesh strikes a ready stance and shouts out at the monster.

"I don't know what House Njeer did to you, but I know that you're not going to last very long out here. So tell me this: who are you?

[sblock=Kesh]Kesh again feels a greasy feeling _inside_ his mind.

_That which I am is incomprehensible to one such as you.  My purpose here is none of your concern, little one.  I will FIND Erro Njeer and make him SUFFER for this indignity!_[/sblock]

Korg briefly concentrates to summon spiritual help again, before pointing back at the mine. "Let's leave this thing here. May nature's wrath tear it apart!" he says before moving directly back to the mine entrance.









*OOC:*


Note: I edited the sequence of events slightly to have it make a little more sense.  It didn't affect the flow of the combat round, such as it is at this point.







When the tent implodes, Amica's concentration is shattered. She covers her mouth, nose and eyes with her hands and struggles not to panic as the wind roars, and the sand stings like a swarm of angry bees. Sanctuary was needed...there was only one shelter left!

She turns her back on the abomination and flees towards the gaping black maw of the mine shaft that mars the mountainside.

Brandis follows Amica in the direction of the mine shafts.

Horran, the noble scion who lent he scimitar to Zimno, and hadn't done much since, sees the wisdom in heading for cover and follows Amica and Brandis.

The *THING* in the water *SPRINGS UP AND OUT OF THE TANK*.  It floats in mid-air, hesitating for the moment.  

Zimno, seizing the opportunity to strike, swings the obsidian blade he got from Horran, striking true, but barely getting the creature's attention.

You can all see the thing's sickening underside, a slimy mass of tiny tentacles and other appendages.  The THING's six bulbous eyes dart about, checking many directions at once.

You all feel a sickening presence in your minds.  _ENOUGH OF THIS!  Erro Njeer will pay for this!  I will find him and when I do... his END will not be pleasant!_

The THING flies off into the sandstorm, heading generally northward.









*OOC:*


At the end of this round, Amica, Brandis, Horran, and Zimno are one move action (~30ft) from the entrance to Mine Shaft B.  Korg is two move actions away from the entrance.  

Normally, you would be able to get there faster, but you cannot run in these conditions and the wind and lack of visibility reduce your effective movement slightly.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Oct 26, 2010)

Kesh looks back at the slave girl as she runs into the desert. He glances around at the others, then hesitantly raises his pick. His hair blows behind him as the wind continues to howl, and he ignores the specks of sand that blast his bare skin. Kesh strikes a ready stance and shouts out at the monster.

"I don't know what House Njeer did to you, but I know that you're not going to last very long out here. So tell me this: who are you?

[sblock=Action]Move: Shift adjacent to "Thing" if necessary.
Standard: Ready an action.
  Readied action prerequisite: "Thing" appears hostile or prepares to attack.
  Readied action: Open The Gates of Battle
  (Attack misses)

[sblock=Flavor if readied action is triggered]Seeing that the monster refuses to cooperate, Kesh attempts to plunge his pick into its slimy flesh, but the creature swats away his strike, leaving him vulnerable.[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Kesh Quick Reference]
HP: 22/28 Surges: 9/10
AC: 19 Fort: 14 Ref: 15 Will: 13
[sblock=Powers]
Iron Soul Flurry of Blows
Dragon's Tail
Lion's Den

Psychic Surge
Open the Gates of Battle


Stunning Palm

Body Equilibrium
Elven Accuracy[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg briefly concentrates to summon spiritual help again, before pointing back at the mine. "Let's leave this thing here. May nature's wrath tear it apart!" he says before moving directly back to the mine entrance.

[sblock=OOC]

free: summon spirit between Kesh and Zimno.
minor: Healing spirit on Zimno, can use healing surge to regain 7 HP. Kesh regains 2 HP.
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Zimno. He may do an additional basic attack with a +2 power bonus to the attack roll and a +3 power bonus to the damage.
move: run toward mine entrance.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 0/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2010)

*OOC:*


Post no longer needed.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2010)

When the tent implodes, Amica's concentration is shattered. She covers her mouth, nose and eyes with her hands and struggles not to panic as the wind roars, and the sand stings like a swarm of angry bees. Sanctuary was needed...there was only one shelter left!

She turns her back on the abominatin and flees towards the gaping black maw of the mine shaft that mars the mountainside.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 29, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I can't see Brandis standing and fighting the Thing when the tent has fallen apart either. Scratch his previous action.[/sblock]

Brandis follows Amica in the direction of the mine shafts.


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> move: run toward tent.




???

What tent?  The one flying through the air?



Your "flavor text" seems to indicate that Korg is going towards the mine shaft, so that's where I have him going.  If this is _not correct_, please let me know asap.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2010)

ooc: run to the mine entrance! Sorry, my brain fart


----------



## stonegod (Nov 1, 2010)

*OOC:*


No change in action (holding the line), but will make MBA. Cant roll it right now a gping elsewhere.


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2010)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No change in action (holding the line), but will make MBA. Cant roll it right now a gping elsewhere.












*OOC:*


I'm interpreting this to mean taking the _opportunity attack_ and using the free action MBA granted by Korg at the same time.  Otherwise, you couldn't attack at all on your turn (the THING is well out of range by then).  Then, with your own action (there's nothing left to attack that's in range), standing there and doing nothing?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 1, 2010)

*OOC:*


I believe it had delayed to go after me. If not, then I'll move towards the cave.


----------



## Insight (Nov 1, 2010)

stonegod said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I believe it had delayed to go after me. If not, then I'll move towards the cave.












*OOC:*


I'll update Round Nine.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2010)

The wind and the heat continue to devastate the Rarun camp.  Only a few slaves remain in the sandstorm, desperately fleeing the flying sand that bites their skin.

As he runs alongside the others, the noble scion, Horran, says to Zimno, "Listen.  I do not know if this is important now, eladrin, but I happen to know of a cache of weapons and armor.  It is... out there... in the desert.  This is what I was trying to tell you before all that fighting started at the tent."









*OOC:*


At the start of this round, Amica, Brandis, and Zimno are one move action (~30ft) from the entrance to Mine Shaft B. Korg is two move actions away from the entrance.







[sblock=Combat Round Ten]
*- COMBAT ROUND TEN -*
*Initiative Order*:
Brandis [15]
Korg [1]  
Zimno [1-]
Amica [1--]

* - Actions -*
*BRANDIS*
- Endurance Check: FAILS!  Brandis loses a healing surge.
- Standard Action: ?
- Move Action: Moves inside Mine Shaft B.

*KORG*
- Endurance Check: FAILS! Korg loses a healing surge.
- Standard Action: Moves towards Mine Shaft B.
- Move Action: Moves inside Mine Shaft B.

*ZIMNO*
- Endurance Check: FAILS! Zimno loses a healing surge.
- Standard Action: ?
- Move Action: Moves inside Mine Shaft B.

*AMICA*
- Endurance Check: SUCCEEDS!
- Standard Action: ?
- Move Action: Moves inside Mine Shaft B.
[/sblock]

Brandis moves as fast as he can into the mine shaft to wait out the sandstorm.

Korg continues his run for the mine entrance.

Zimno grunts non-committally. "We must survive the storm first, if it is afar. Then kill any of Njeer that yet remain." He continues onward to shelter.

Amica coughs and stumbles in the driving sand, then forces her way back to her feet and forwards until she was dimly aware that sand wasn't raising new welts over her skin. It gave her existing welts time to sting and itch; a scant blessing.

She cautiously opened her eyes, and wasn't instantly blinded by a wall of sand. Her skin was red and raw though, and she 'tched' to herself. There methods of healing with The Way, but that had not yet been part of her training.

With her condition estalished, Amica looked around the mine entrance at any others who'd made it that far.









*OOC:*


This encounter remains in combat rounds only until everyone is out of the sandstorm (and no longer making Endurance checks each round).  Once you are all in some kind of shelter, we will drop out of combat rounds and you can act in a more freeform manner.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2010)

Amica coughs and stumbles in the driving sand, then forces her way back to her feet and forwards until she was dimly aware that sand wasn't raising new welts over her skin. It gave her existing welts time to sting and itch; a scant blessing.

She cautiously opened her eyes, and wasn't instantly blinded by a wall of sand. Her skin was red and raw though, and she 'tched' to herself. There methods of healing with The Way, but that had not yet been part of her training.

With her condition estalished, Amica looked around the mine entrance at any others who'd made it that far.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2010)

OOC - Argh. Double post. Enworld's slow for me today and I lost faith! I REPENT!


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2010)

Brandis moves as fast as he can into the mine shaft to wait out the sandstorm.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


Round Ten is up and ready for posts.  Just need actions for Zimno and Korg.  Don't forget your Endurance checks!


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2010)

Zimno grunts non-committally. We must survive the storm first, if it is afar. Then kill any of Njeer that yet remain. He continues onward to shelter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg continues his run for the mine entrance.

[sblock=OOC]
Korg was the only one who mentioned to use run (+2 movement) and not simple move to go back, so he should arrive with or before the others, not after them.

standard to move: *run* toward mine entrance.
move: *run* toward mine entrance.

 [sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 0/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Korg*
> 
> Korg continues his run for the mine entrance.
> 
> ...




I have already stated that, due to the conditions, characters _cannot_ run in the sandstorm.  Regardless, Korg gets there at the end of the round.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2010)

*OOC:*


Round Ten is now complete.  Each character earns 250xp.  We will now drop out of combat rounds.  This is the end of the first encounter.  Also, everyone earns one action point.  If you did not spend an action point, you now have two (the maximum you can have at the heroic tier).


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

*Korg*

"Everyone made it? What should we do now? Pretend nothing happened?" Korg asks the others, but somewhat sure they don't want to stay slaves in the long run. "Maybe this thing wasn't the only one of it's kind here. Maybe we digged to deep..."

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 0/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2010)

Amica shakes her head.

"If there are more," she says softly, almost whispering, "then they still sleep. For now. We will also have to deal with that one again someday."

She hugs her thin arms around herself and shivered, as if a cold wind was blowing over her. It is with evident relief that she turns away from the mine entrance and starts heading further down the shaft.

"Look for food...water...may be here a long time" she says vaguely.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2010)

*Inside Mine Shaft B*

As the _former_ slaves enter Mine Shaft B, they see a vast tunnel burrowed into the mountain face.  The entrance is easily 50ft in diameter, rough hewn, but generally round (though with a flat bottom, obviously).  Aside from the echoing sandstorm, there is no sound from within the shaft.  In fact, it it eerily quiet.

As soon as the slaves get their bearings, they notice dead miners - everywhere.  Picks and tools lay scattered around the bodies.  There is _blood_ on the ground.

This continues as the shaft narrows, into the darkness 60ft from the entrance.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

*Korg*

"What happened here?" Korg looks around slightly shocked. "I need some time before I can go farther. Some of us got wounded, too. Whatever did this, is here, too. Anyone Can/wants to use this? You know me, I never used it." Korg says and asks, pointing at the scrooge at his side.

[sblock=OOC]
Would like to take a short rest to regain the ability to heal.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 0/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 3, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> "Look for food...water...may be here a long time" she says vaguely.




"I wish I knew how long this storm will last. We can't stay here long; I don't think much in the way of supplies was kept in the mines. I suspect we'll need to scavenge what we can and move on." Brandis said.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2010)

The tall eladrin breathes in and then out, releasing a burst of cold air. He seems more steady. He quickly turns to the nobleman. Where is this cache of weapons and armor? Out there far, or in here?

OOC: Will spend HS to get up to full.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2010)

stonegod said:


> The tall eladrin breathes in and then out, releasing a burst of cold air. He seems more steady. He quickly turns to the nobleman. Where is this cache of weapons and armor? Out there far, or in here?




"It's out there, in the desert," Horran replies.  "Near a pair of horse skeletons.  I'd say ten minutes from here, at the most.  I could lead you... us... there... if you want."

Horran looks around the cavernous mine shaft and out into the nearly sideways-blowing wind and sand outside.  "I can see why maybe we should stay inside."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2010)

Amica freezes in place on seeing the dead miners. Gingerly she steps close to one, and there's a hissing noise like a quick rush of air. In her hand appears a long rod of indeterminate substance. She uses the utensil to poke and prod the miner's body, trying to reveal its wounds so she can see how they died...by tooth and claw, weapon, or some kind of impact.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Amica freezes in place on seeing the dead miners. Gingerly she steps close to one, and there's a hissing noise like a quick rush of air. In her hand appears a long rod of indeterminate substance. She uses the utensil to poke and prod the miner's body, trying to reveal its wounds so she can see how they died...by tooth and claw, weapon, or some kind of impact.












*OOC:*


Make a Heal check if you (or anyone else) want to determine the cause of death.  Generally, they seem to have been attacked by _something_.

If anyone wants to search the immediate area, make a Perception check.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg looks around again, trying to discern what happened. And he tries to renew his contact to the primal spirits!

[sblock=OOC]
short rest to regain the encounter powers.

perception check below.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 0/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2010)

Korg and Amica examine the dead miners' bodies, the psion using her mental powers to summon a rod of force to push and prod, while the shaman calls upon the ancient spirits of Athas to determine exactly what happened in Mine Shaft B.

Amica sees _claw and teeth marks_ on the bodies.  There are also _wounds from some sort of piercing weapon_.  The killing blows seem to have come from the piercing weapons and many of them are _from behind_.

As he calls upon the ancient spirits, Korg feels an eerie presence in the tunnel.  It seems to call to the shaman _from beyond_.

[sblock=Korg]_They came to take the heart, but failed to penetrate my defenses.  The heart remains, but the guardians are now free.  Beware, shaman.  They come for you.  They come for all of you.  

Seven icons must be replaced.  Only then will things be put right again.  You must not delay.  It will only get worse..._[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Korg*

"Ungh..." Korg sinks down on one knee, a bit overwhelmed by the contact with the spirit world.
"I got a ... vision. The guardians are free. They are coming for us! Seven icons must be replaced!" He nearly calls out the last words, wild eyed.

Calming a bit down, he adds: "We have to be prepared. This will get worse..."

[sblock=OOC]

Great, now Korg is acting like some crazy prophet from a horror B-movie 

stats assume I was able to regain encounters..

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 4, 2010)

"Stabbed from behind," Amica breathes out. "Savaged and clawed and bitten first, then stabbed from behind. That must be how the 'guardians' work."

She steels herself and lets the rod fade away...then starts searching the miner's possessions.

"Do you know what the icons look like?" she asks, not for a moment disputing the validity of the vision.  Perhaps such pronouncements were commonplace where she was from.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Korg*

"Sadly know. It was more an urged warning than actual images. But I think we will know them when we see them." Korg answers, taking a deep breath.
"If someone doubts my connections, ask him. I called them to assist him already." He adds, pointing at Zimno.

[sblock=OOC]
Perhaps should have went with the unarmed agility feat and replace it with chain ones we found armor 

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 4, 2010)

"Did you get any sense that what happened in here was connected to the storm outside? If there is time, it would perhaps be better to wait for the storm to die down and to find this weapons cache before facing an unknown threat." Brandis said.


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> "Stabbed from behind," Amica breathes out. "Savaged and clawed and bitten first, then stabbed from behind. That must be how the 'guardians' work."




Knowing what you do now, and looking over the carnage again, you see that perhaps two dozen miners, and a few sub-chiefs, lay dead in this tunnel, at least as far as you can see (about 60ft) into the darkness beyond.  The vast majority of the corpses are face down, their heads pointed generally towards you (and the shaft entrance).


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2010)

drothgery said:


> "Did you get any sense that what happened in here was connected to the storm outside? If there is time, it would perhaps be better to wait for the storm to die down and to find this weapons cache before facing an unknown threat." Brandis said.












*OOC:*


Korg can attempt a Nature check to determine this.  I'll give Korg a +2 circumstance bonus since he just spoke to the spirits.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg listens carefully to the wind, trying to determine how long the storm will last.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 5, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Korg listens carefully to the wind, trying to determine how long the storm will last.




Korg gets the sense that the spirits that spoke to him are somehow tied to the sandstorm and whatever happened in this mine shaft, but cannot quote put his finger on the connection.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 5, 2010)

*Korg*

"The wind outside and what happens in here... there is a connection. I don't think we can just wait until it stops." Korg explains.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2010)

"That's unfortunate. Better armor and weapons would be useful, but not enough to face that storm for." Brandis said.


----------



## Insight (Nov 10, 2010)

*OOC:*


It's been a few days since anyone posted, so I thought I'd try to kick things along a bit.

Basically, your characters can either try to wait out the sandstorm or go further into the partially collapsed mine shaft.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2010)

After a moment Amica added, "They were looking out, and were attacked from behind, I think. Whatever did this came from inside the mine."

She looks over towards the tunnel, dimly visible until it fade into absolute darkness.

"If we stay, they will come for us when they are ready."

She didn't add that they might catch them before they were ready if they probed farther into the mines themselves. It seemed self-evident, and she wasn't sure she really wanted to do that; tactically sound as it might be. Who knew what other horrors waited down thee?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 10, 2010)

*Korg*

"Let's try to find those icons. It will be dangerous, but better than waiting here for the end in the hope something else would save us." Korg confirms Amica's words.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 11, 2010)

Zimon grips his blade. Then let us kill what is inside.


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


It seems that we _may_ have a consensus that the characters are going to move down the passage.  I need to know how you are going to proceed (order, actions, etc).


----------



## drothgery (Nov 12, 2010)

"I don't see any reasonable alternatives." Brandis said, agreeing to go in further.








*OOC:*



Brandis and his -1 Peception score should probably be in the middle of the marching order


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2010)

*OOC:*


Korg has better perception, but uses ranged powers. Perhaps second rank, after the defender (Zimno)? Do we have/need or can make torches?


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Korg has better perception, but uses ranged powers. Perhaps second rank, after the defender (Zimno)? Do we have/need or can make torches?












*OOC:*


You have plenty of cloth and axe handles.  All you need is fuel (or a lot of cloth) and a spark.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2010)

*Korg*

 Korg looks around for fuel as he starts making makeshift torches. "Better we are able to see something..."

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2010)

Zimno keeps to the front, blade handy.


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2010)

_I bade my master to leave well enough alone, but he does not listen to me.  Not in matters of business.  I may have his heart, but not his purse strings.  My master, for his love of wealth, refused all notions that something stirred within that mountain.  It would be more than salt that the miners plied from inside the heart of the mountain.  There was something sinister, or perhaps something primordial, or something hidden.  Something that was not meant to be found.  Something we were not meant to see.  Mining chiefs came to my master, complaining of dead miners.  My master did not listen.  It was for the love of that salt, or perhaps the love of the money that would come from selling it in the market at Nibenay, that was all that concerned my master.  I was his passion, but it was greed that drove him to ignore what was plain to anyone who would listen.  The miners had awoken something within that mountain.  It would soon be time for a reckoning._

***

Zimno leads the others down the broken passage.  Korg, Amica, and Brandis trail the swordmage, while Horran and Kesh are futher behind.  Korg's torch illuminates a fairly uniform passage, up the point where fallen rocks and broken walls indicate where the cave-in starts.

There is almost no sound.  Perhaps the intense wind from outside is masking whatever sound may be coming from beyond the rubble.  Korg's torch light shows that the rubble may be crossed, if one wishes to travel further.  It will just take a little precarious climbing.  It would take hours or possibly days for the current group of travelers to clear this debris.

Of note is that the spread of dead miners' corpses ends about ten feet from the rubble.  All you have found are similar to those nearer the entrance: laying face down, claw and teeth marks on their backs, broken, bloody pickaxes everywhere.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2010)

*Korg*

"Everyone ready for some climbing?"
The dwarf asks in a brash and loud, but calm voice, his trust in the spirits of Athas to strong to be overcome by fear.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2010)

Amica hugs herself as she moves between the dead bodies. Their fear is so etched onto the faces that she imagines she can still feel it hanging in the air. It makes the mine air cold and oppressive. Hard to breathe. Like water.

_Breathe. Focus. Fear is a thing of the mind._

She closed her eyes for a moment and concentrated, banishing the fear. Her breathing eased. Then the sound of Korg's voice, brash and loud in the sacred silence of this mine-turned-tomb, makes her jump.

Her voice is rough when she replies; she is unaccustomed to speaking verbally. "I will try."


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2010)

"Did anyone see anything that looked like rope on the way down here?" Brandis asked. "Somehow they neglected to issue us rock climbing gear when they brought us here."

OOC: Brandis has average strength and is not trained in Athletics. He'll give it a try, but it may be a bit problematic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


Is there any climbing gear available near? The need for it shouldn't be very uncommon in a mine.


----------



## Insight (Nov 19, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is there any climbing gear available near? The need for it shouldn't be very uncommon in a mine.












*OOC:*


You could probably scare up some rope from a few of the dead bodies.  There should be supply caches further into the mine (not really helpful right now, but keep it in mind).

Just to be clear, your characters are just climbing _OVER_ rubble at this point; it's not going to be all that difficult, just time-consuming.


----------



## Insight (Nov 19, 2010)

*ROUND ONE - Completed*
_Note: I am putting the "climbing over rocks" part in combat rounds, for reasons that will become clear soon enough._

The escaped slaves near the most external of the cave-in sites.  Rubble, composed of rocks both large and small, mostly blocks the passage.  Using torch light, it is evident through the spaces between rocks that there is more tunnel beyond this rubble.  

Other than the slaves' footfalls, no other sounds can be heard at this time.

[sblock=Initiative Count]
_Note: Horran and Kesh are not part of the initiative count.  They act at the end of the round and only move or defend themselves._

18 - Zimno
16 - Korg
15 - Amica
8 - Brandis
4 - Unknown Enemy (Enemies)[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions, Round One]
*ZIMNO*
- *Move Action*: Zimno succeeds on his Athletics check and uses a move action to get to the top of the rubble.
- *Standard to Move Action*: Zimno fails on his Athletics check and must wait to descend the rubble.

*KORG*
- *Move Action*: Korg succeeds on his Athletics check and uses a move action to get to the top of the rubble.
- *Standard to Move Action*: Korg succeeds on his Athletics check and uses a move action to get down to the other side of the rubble.

*AMICA*
- *Minor Action*: Uses *Minor Creation* to create a spool of rope.  This grants Amica a +5 circumstance bonus to the Athletics checks she makes this turn.
- *Move Action*: Amica fails on her Athletics check but can spend a move action to ascend the rubble.
- *Standard to Move Action*: Amica succeeds on her Athletics check and uses a move action to get down to the other side of the rubble.

*BRANDIS*
- *Move Action*: Brandis succeeds on his Athletics check and uses a move action to get to the top of the rubble.
- *Standard to Move Action*: Brandis succeeds on his Athletics check and uses a move action to get down to the other side of the rubble.

*UNKNOWN*
- *Standard Action (Various)*: Two attacks against each of Amica, Brandis, Korg, and Zimno (who has +2 bonus to AC and Reflex from cover).  Only Korg is hit (once) for 4 damage. 

Note: At the end of the round, Kesh and Horran ascend to the top of the rubble (joining Zimno).
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Climbing over the rubble is going to be an Athletics check DC 10.  If your character succeeds in this check, you spend one move action to get to the top of the rubble.  If your character fails this check, he or she can spend another move action and automatically get to the top of the rubble.  Same goes with getting down.  If you fail two consecutive Athletics checks (one getting up and one getting down), your character falls prone on the other side of the rubble and loses a healing surge.

You can spend move actions to aid another.







Zimno climbs. Though he could get to the top without such mundane transport, better to do it with his hands in case he needed to _step_ later. He easily makes it up, but is less athletic on the descent.  Zimno, not seeing a good way to safely get down, has another look around.

Korg picks a path through the fallen rocks and makes his way to the top of the pile of rubble.  From there, he can see faint signs of movement at the edge of his illumination.  He cannot make out any details in terms of numbers, size, or creature type.  He hears little noise from that direction.  Korg is able to find a safe way to the other side of the rubble.

"Wait!" Amica blurts as the group starts charging over the top of the rubble. She spies Zinmo pausing as he eyes the treacherous slope back down and calls out to him. "Please, I need help. Can you pull me up with rope?"

Just as Zinmo was about to protest that there was no rope, there was a disturbance over the ground at his feet. A bizarre bending of light that made a funhouse-mirror view of the rocks and dirt there. Then there was a flash of blue-white light and a pulse of heat...momentary only...and lying on the ground there was a coil of white rope.

Brandis sighs and carefuly makes his way up the craggy and uneven pile of rubble.  Secure at the top, Brandis finds a path to safety and joins Korg below.

As Brandis' feet hit the solid ground, small rocks start flying from the darkened distant end of the passage.  None can quite see the stones' origin, but they are either being thrown or hurled by a sling or something similar.  One stone strikes Korg square in the chest; the rest miss by a wide margin.

Afterwards, Horran and Kesh ascend to the top of the rubble pile, joining Zimno there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg uses the somg of the stones around him to show the best path to climb up and down.

[sblock=OOC]
Only one check needeed, as only two failed checks have consequnces? Will not use aid another. Scaling DC and low-ability will as likely give someone else a penalty as a bonus.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Surge Value*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 22, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *Korg*
> 
> Korg uses the somg of the stones around him to show the best path to climb up and down.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


It's one Athletics check to get to the top and one more to get safely to the bottom (on the other side).  If you fail both, you tumble down to the bottom on the other side.  Otherwise, you arrive safely.

I suppose you could climb to the top and just stand there if you're too scared to climb down the other side.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 22, 2010)

Zimno climbs. Though he could get to the top without such mundane transport, better to do it with his hands in case he needed to _step_ later. He easily makes it up, but is less athletic on the descent.









*OOC:*


If its is a Move action to make the check and we fail, we have to spend another move to get down. We only have two move actions (w/o AP), so if we fail one check, we are stuck at the top (as we spent the "move" action to make the check). Since Zimno fails, it seems to indicate that he is at the top. This is unclear. In any case, success going up, failure going down.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


added second roll above. success.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 22, 2010)

Brandis grudgingly tries to climb over the rocks, and somehow manages to avoid slipping.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 22, 2010)

"Wait!" Amica blurts as the group starts charging over the top of the rubble. She spies Zinmo pausing as he eyes the treacherous slope back down and calls out to him. "Please, I need help. Can you pull me up with rope?"

Just as Zinmo was about to protest that there was no rope, there was a disturbance over the ground at his feet. A bizarre bending of light that made a funhouse-mirror view of the rocks and dirt there. Then there was a flash of blue-white light and a pulse of heat...momentary only...and lying on the ground there was a coil of white rope.

(OOC - Using Shaper class feature to create 50' length of silk rope in Zinmo's square. What he does with it is up to him.   That's a minor action, so I can still move this turn. Rolls to follow. I think Rope just modifies the DC, not roll.)


----------



## Insight (Nov 22, 2010)

*ROUND TWO - Complete*

As the first barrage of stones mostly fall well short or wide of their target, the escaped slaves (and slavers) realize that _someone_ knows of their entrance into Mine Shaft B and is none too happy about it.

[sblock=Initiative Count]
_Note: Horran and Kesh are not part of the initiative count.  They act at the end of the round and only move or defend themselves._

18 - Zimno
16 - Korg
15 - Amica
8 - Brandis
4 - Unknown Enemy (Enemies)[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions, Round Two]
*ZIMNO*
- *Move Action*: *Fey Step*: Teleport 5 squares forward.
- *Standard Action*: *Charge (2sq) + Melee Basic Attack (Scimitar)* against A2 (?): MISS!

*KORG*
- *Free Action*: *Summon Spirit Companion]* "next to Zimno".








*OOC:*


We'll put it to Zimno's _right_ unless someone has a strong preference for something else.






- *Move Action*: Moves 2 squares.
- *Standard Action*: *Spirit Infusion*: Grants Zimno a *Melee Basic Attack* with a +2 bonus to the attack roll and a +3 bonus to the damage roll.  The spirit companion disappears.

*ZIMNO*
- *Free Action (Granted)*: *Melee Basic Attack (Scimitar)* against A2: *HITS for 14 damage!*

*AMICA*
- *Standard Action*: *Dishearten* centered on the square behind A2, targeting A1, A2, and A3: *HITS all three targets for 9 damage!*  A1, A2, and A3 take a -2 penalty to attack rolls until the end of Amica's next turn.  A2 is _BLOODIED_.

*BRANDIS*
- *Move Action*: Moves 5 squares to behind cover.  Due his *Shadow Walk* effect, because of his movement, Brandis gains _concealment_ until the end of his next turn.
- *Minor Action*: *Warlock's Curse* on A3.
- *Standard Action*: *Eldritch Blast* against A3: MISS!

*ADHERENTS*
*A1]*: DELAYS

*A2]*:
- *Standard Action*: *Melee Basic Attack (Claw Rake)* against Zimno: MISSES
- *Move Action*: Shifts 1 square diagonal.

*A1]*:
- *Standard Action*: *Melee Basic Attack (Claw Rake)* against Zimno: MISSES
- *Move Action*: Shifts 1 square sideways.

*A3]*:
- *Move Action*: Shifts 1 square backward.
- *Standard Action*: *Ranged Basic Attack (Sling)* against Korg: *HITS for 4 damage!*

*A4]*:
- *Move Action*: Shifts 1 square backward.
- *Standard Action*: *Ranged Basic Attack (Sling)* against Brandis: MISSES
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Korg's light illuminates squares within 30ft of the rubble pile (where most of your characters stand at the beginning of this round).  On the map: the "triangles" indicate difficult terrain and also provide cover if you are in the square or on the opposite side of the square from an enemy.  The PCs are the "hexagons" and the enemies you can see are the "circles".  Korg's illumination ends just before the enemies' current squares, so the enemies are in shadowy illumination, unless you have low-light vision, in which case you can see them normally.







Zimno snarls when the foes make themselves know. Suddenly his is there and rushing the nearest. His blade comes up short, however.

The creature Zimno charges rears back, snarling and gnashing its teeth at the swordmage.

Korg steps forward, pleading spirits of stone an battle to help Zimno.

Zimno, bolstered by Korg, slashes again.  He hits one of the skittish creatures, badly injuring it.

Amica opens her mouth in dismay as Zimno teleports closer and runs in to do melee. She quickly dismisses her first idea, and instead concentrates on the three creatures she can see. She thinks back on her time as a slave, and all that helpless hopelessness she'd felt. The black, self-defeating despair. She let hat flow through her and directed it into a telepathic explosion amidst the creatures at the end of the hall!

The creatures rear back, frightened of Zimno and the powerful psionic forces at his back!

Brandis steps up to the next set of rocks and tosses a bolt of eldritch power at one of the creatures. Again, it was not well-aimed.

Two of the strange beings, despite the fear instilled in them, engage the swordmage, reaching out tentatively with their warped claws.  Both attacks miss.  Two others move away from the melee and sling stones towards the interlopers.  Korg, with the light, is tagged with a small stone, while another errant stone misses the shadow Brandis.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2010)

*OOC:*


How do the enemies look like? Humanoid?







map as jpg

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 29, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How do the enemies look like? Humanoid?




They are humanoid, hunched over, and look like they are wielding large slings of some kind.  Their hands bear long claws.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 30, 2010)

*OOC:*


Korg still waits for Zimno. His best ranged attack is to give Zimno an attack.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 30, 2010)

Zimno snarls when the foes make themselves know. Suddenly his is _there_ and rushing the nearest. His blade comes up short, however.







*OOC:*


Fey Step to 5 sqs forward and charge.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 1, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Korg still waits for Zimno. His best ranged attack is to give Zimno an attack.




OOC: You've got the light, so moving to somewhere where we can see the bad guys before taking any other actions would be a Good Thing as far as Brandis is concerned.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2010)

*Korg*

Korg steps forward, pleading spirits of stone an battle to help Zimno.

[sblock=OOC]

free: conjure spirit next to Zimno
move: up, up-left
Standard:
Spirit Infusion: standard, Spirit m1,  spirit  companion disappears, and the target can make a basic attack with a +2  power bonus to the attack roll and a +3 power bonus to the damage.
on Zimno


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Surge Value*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 1, 2010)

Brandis steps up to the next set of rocks and tosses a bolt of eldritch power at one of the creatures. Again, it was not well-aimed.

[sblock=ooc]
move: move four squares up and one to the right, taking cover behind the rocks.
minor: warlock's curse on A3.
standard: eldritch blast at A3. Zimmo is probably closer than Brandis to A3, so no prime shot.

Brandis gains concealment until the end of next turn when he moves more than 3 squares.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Dec 3, 2010)

*OOC:*


Round Two is now complete.  Round three is forthcoming.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2010)

Amica opens her mouth in dismay as Zinmo teleports closer and runs in to do melee. She quickly dismisses her first idea, and instead concentrates on the three creatures she can see. She thinks back on her time as a slave, and all that helpless hopelessness she'd felt. The black, self-defeating despair. She let hat flow through her and directed it into a telepathic explosion amidst the creatures at the end of the hall!

(Dishearten! Centered on the square behind A3, so it hits that whole frontline of 3 baddies, but misses Zinmo...and the enemy on the far right.)

Invisicastle: 18, 16, 23 to hit vs Will, for 9 damage and -2 to attack rolls until the end of my next turn.

Roll Lookup


----------



## stonegod (Dec 4, 2010)

Zimno, bolstered by Korg, slashes again.


----------



## Insight (Dec 6, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Invisicastle: 18, 16, 23 to hit vs Will, for 9 damage and -2 to attack rolls until the end of my next turn.
> 
> Roll Lookup












*OOC:*


As a reminder for Shayuri and everyone, please use the EN World roller from now on.

Thanks!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2010)

(OOC - Really? I really intensely dislike the Enworld one. It rolls low, I'm tellin ya! )


----------



## Insight (Dec 15, 2010)

*ROUND THREE - In Progress*

The battle inside Mine Shaft B continues.

[sblock=Initiative Count]
_Note: Horran and Kesh are not part of the initiative count.  They act at the end of the round and only move or defend themselves._

18 - Zimno
16 - Korg
15 - Amica
8 - Brandis
4 - Adherents[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions, Round Three]
*ZIMNO*

*KORG*

*AMICA*

*BRANDIS*

*ADHERENTS*

*A1*:

*A2*:
- *A2 is bloodied*.

*A3*:


*A4*:
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 15, 2010)

*Korg*

Slightly cursing himself for lacking a stronger summoning that can fight for itself, Korg summons again a battle spirit to help Zimno.

[sblock=OOC]

free: conjure spirit next to Zimno
move: none
Standard:
Spirit Infusion: standard, Spirit m1,  spirit  companion disappears, and the target can make a basic attack with a +2  power bonus to the attack roll and a +3 power bonus to the damage. on Zimno

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Korg Wellspeaker
*Perception*: 19 *Insight*: 14 Low-light Vision
*Level:* 1 *XP:* 250
*AC* 13 *Fortitude* 12 *Reflex* 13 *Will* 15
*Initiative:* +0
*Hit Points*: 30 / 30 *Bloodied*: 15
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*:
*Saving Throw:* -
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Surge Value*:7 *Surges per day*: 7 / 8
*At-Will Powers:* Telekinetic Grasp, Call Spirit Companion, Spirit's Wrath, Spirit Infusion, Haunting Spirits
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Spirit 2/2, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of Athas, Scorching Sand, Dwarven Resilience
*Daily Powers*: Cleansing Wind of the North

*Condition:* 

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2010)

Brandis tries again to blast the target of his curse. For once, it works.

[sblock=ooc]
standard: Eldricht Blast
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 17, 2010)

Zimno steps forward and channels his ancient magic, sweeping the blade around him with sudden force. The dwarf's magic propels him to slice again at the most wounded foe. He keeps his magical aegis ready.







*OOC:*


Shift NW so all enemies adjacent. Use Sword Burst on all vs Ref: 23 #1, 13 #2, 14 #3, 13 #4, 5 force damage. Minor to mark A4 with Aegis. Use Korg's bonus attack to attack whichever seems most wounded: AC 21, 10 dmg


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2010)

Amica stares in wonder at Zinmo's display...energy ripping out of his sword in a complete circle like that. How was such a thing possible? The awe becomes an inner murmur of unease as she realizes that one possibility...and a possibility was all it was...was that he was a Defiler. Still, she hadn't seen any signs of it. Maybe it was simply a different path of the Way?

Putting her doubts behind her for the moment, she focuses on one of the creatures who was staggering and seemed almost dead. A powerful burst of telepathic energy flung itself from her mind to skitter across the tunnel and smash into that weakest of creatures!

(Unaugmented Mind Thrust on visibly weakest foe.)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2010)

(Nilbog ping! GO!)


----------

